# Wide is Castile (Spain)



## buho

Castile is a historical region in Spain, nowadays divided in several regions: Castilla y León, Castilla la Mancha, Comunidad de Madrid, La Rioja and Cantabria. It's size is 192.081 km2, that's bigger tan Uruguay for example, and the 40% of all Spain.










It's also the birthplace of Castilian language, nowadays commonly known as Spanish.










With the actual division, there are huge differences. Castilla y León is an open air museum, with more tan the 60% of all spanish cultural heritage: more tan 500 castles, the biggest amount of romanesque in the whole world, and with 8 Unesco World Heritage, the world región with more account of them.
But it's also a deserted region: 27 inhabitants/km2 density, and a rising depopulation, with big regions having less tan 4 inhabitants/km2 in Soria or Guadalajara provinces. That's part of the expression "Wide is Castile", there's a place for everybody...
Madrid, Cantabria and la Rioja are losing their castilian identity, although they were part of Castile until the 70's.


----------



## buho

Arévalo, in the north of Ávila province, is one of the biggest in the zone, with 8.000 inhabitants.










In the middle ages, there was a huge unpopulated zone, that was the border between the south moorish reigns and the north christian regions. After Toledo was taken by the christians in 1085, this area was repopulated. Arévalo was an important city in the 15th century as one of the main cities where Elisabeth the Catholic queen used to live, but has been in decadence the last centuries... 

Salvador church.

Iglesia del Salvador (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

En El Salvador … by marioadaja, on Flickr

An old 18th century convent, nowadays it's a bank.

Convento de Isabel de Hungría (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cárdenas renaissance palace.

Palacio de Cárdenas (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Palacio de Cárdenas (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Palacio de Cárdenas (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

Iglesia del Salvador (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Santo Domingo church.

Iglesia de Santo Domingo de Silos (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santo Domingo de Silos (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arévalo is one of the mudéjar capita cities in Castile, but I wouldn't call this mudéjar, it's just late romanesque made with brick.

Iglesia de Santo Domingo de Silos (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santo Domingo de Silos (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

The old city is articulated around three squares. This one was out of the walled city. 

Plaza del Arrabal (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza del Arrabal (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza del Arrabal (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza del Arrabal (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arévalo walls were demolished in the early 20th century... so this gate is the only one preserved.

Puerta de Alcocer (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Puerta de Alcocer (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

DSC05298 by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

Crossing the gate, the second historic square, la Plaza del Real.

Plaza del Real (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza del Real (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

San Juan Bautista church.

Iglesia de San Juan Bautista (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan el Baustista en la Calle San Juan de Arevalo, Avila, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, on Flickr

Virgen de las Angustias, patrona de la ciudad en la Iglesia de San Juan el Baustista en la Calle San Juan de Arevalo, Avila, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, on Flickr

Plaza del Real (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza del Real (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza del Real (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

In the way to the next square, some ruined palace show the Arévalo old glory and the later decadence... 

Palacios de Ronquillo y Sedeño (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Palacio de Ronquillo (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Palacio de Sedeño (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Palacio de Sedeño (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Santa María la Mayor church is also a passage in the Street.

Calle Santa María (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza de la Villa (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

The most beautiful one, la Plaza de la Villa, with a romanesque-mudéjar each side..

Plaza de la Villa (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza de la Villa (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza de la Villa (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Santa María la Mayor was built in the late 13th-early 14th century. 

Iglesia de Santa María la Mayor (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María la Mayor (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The high choir, with a mudéjar roof. 

Iglesia de Santa María la Mayor (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María la Mayor (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María la Mayor (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

And the medieval paintings.

Iglesia de Santa María la Mayor (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María la Mayor (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María la Mayor (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

At the other side, San Martín church, with two towers.

Plaza de la Villa (Arévalo) by Víctor.M.Chacón, on Flickr

Plaza de la Villa (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza de la Villa (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The old alhóndiga (a grain exchange building).

Alhóndiga (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Castile


----------



## diddyD

They are very nice pics - amazing.


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

One of the towers is known as the "Chess tower", due to the chessboards made with brick.

Arévalo mudéjar "San Martín" by vicentecamarasa, on Flickr

Romanesque porch, early 13th century.

Iglesia de San Martín (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The medieval inside is not preserved, the actual is baroque 

Cúpula en blanco con clave dorada by albolm911, on Flickr

Ruins of an abbandoned convent.

Iglesia de San Nicolás (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza de la Villa (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza de la Villa (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza de la Villa (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The castle, 15th century.

Castillo de Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Castillo de Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Castillo de Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Castillo de Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

There`s a lot of beauty to be found in Spain. Nice shots.


----------



## buho

Thank you Paul!


----------



## buho

Castillo de Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Castillo de Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The best inside the castle is the viewpoint of the village.

Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arévalo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Next to the river there is the Medina arc, made in 1769. At the back, San Miguel church. 

Arco de Medina (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arco de Medina (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arco de Medina (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

And Medina bridge, 14th century.

Puente de Medina (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Puente de Medina (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

At the other side of the bridge, the Caminante hermitage, a very small one made in the 16th century. 

Ermita de la Virgen del Camino ( Arévalo ) by asturconmar(Marcos) Yo soy Charlie, on Flickr

Ermita Virgen del Camino ("La Caminanta") @ Puente de #Medina #Arévalo #Ávila #igersÁvila #CastillayLeón by Markø (Fufulandia & Morretes), on Flickr

San Miguel.

Iglesia de San Miguel (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Miguel (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Miguel (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

S A N M I G U E L by marioadaja, on Flickr

On the outskirts (2 km away) there is the Lugareja hermitage, that's the remaining apse of al old convent that went ruined. It was built in the 12th century, and considered one of the most important romanesque-mudejar buildings in Castile.

Ermita de la Lugareja (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Ermita de la Lugareja (Arévalo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

82 - Ermita Sta María de la Lugareja - Arévalo (Avila) - Spain by ELCABALLOALVARO, on Flickr

81- Triple Abside - Ermita Sta María de la Lugareja - Arévalo (Avila) - Spain by ELCABALLOALVARO, on Flickr

80 - Cúpula Interior - Ermita Sta María de la Lugareja - Arévalo (Avila) - Spain by ELCABALLOALVARO, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

this is one great photo tour... what a magnificent city.


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

*Madrigal de las Altas Torres* (the translation would be Madrigal of the high towers) has 1.500 inhabitants and it's in the same region as Arévalo, called "la Moraña".



















It's the birthplace of the queen Elisabeth of Spain, also called the Catholic Queen.

Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

Madrigal de las Altas Torres was a village made close to Arévalo, completely walled and prosperous because the Trastámara (the kings of Castile) put here one of their royal palaces in the14th century. Later it was reconverted into a convent. 

Palacio Real de Juan II (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Elisabeth the Catholic Queen was born in this palace.

Palacio Real de Juan II (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

A hospital, built in the 15th century.

Hospital de la Purísima Concepción (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Hospital de la Purísima Concepción (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Hospital de la Purísima Concepción (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Hospital de la Purísima Concepción (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The big square, with the hospital at left, the palace in the front, and ruins of the wall at right. 

Plaza de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The palace.

Palacio Real de Juan II (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

Palacio Real de Juan II (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Juan II (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Palacio Real de Juan II (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr










Ruins of the walls. 

Muralla de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Muralla de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Muralla de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Muralla de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge

splendid! it's like a city museum by itself......thanks for sharing them photos.


----------



## buho

Thank you MyGeorge!


----------



## buho

Muralla de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Puerta de Arévalo (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Muralla de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

A ruined renaissance palace.

Arco de Piedra (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arco de Piedra (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arco de Piedra (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The outskirts, with a grain warehouse and also the ruins of a big convent. 

Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Ruinas del convento de Agustinos (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

Santa María del Castillo church.

Iglesia de Santa María del Castillo (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María del Castillo (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María del Castillo (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia Ntra Sra del Castillo (Madrigal de las Altas Torres, Ávila) by Juan Alcor, on Flickr

MADRIGAL de las ALTAS TORRES by marioadaja, on Flickr

La plaza mayor. At right, the town hall, at left, San Nicolás church, with a 50 metres tall tower.

Plaza Mayor de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Nicolás (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

Iglesia de San Nicolás (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

IGLESIA DE SAN NICOLAS MADRIGAL DE LAS ALTAS TORRES AVILA 7533 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr

sillería (maravillaría) by marioadaja, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rabiespierre/8781159057/









www.turismoavila.com

Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Puerta de Medina (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Puerta de Medina (Madrigal de las Altas Torres) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Muralla de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Muralla de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Mercado de Madrigal de las Altas Torres by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## skylark

very nice photo shots.. the historical significance of these buildings are very much felt
just by looking at them.


----------



## buho

Thank you skylark!


----------



## buho

*Medina del Campo* is part of Valladolid province. As the city of Valladolid was the most important city in Castile for the 15th and 16th century, and the capital city of Spain for several moments, Medina del Campo also grew until the 17th century. Now the population is 20.000. 










Medina del Campo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Medina del Campo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Medina del Campo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

In a corner of the Plaza Mayor there is the "Palacio Real Testamentario" (Royal Testamentary palace), because Elisabeth the Catholic queen signed here her testament in 1504.

Palacio Real Testamentario (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The square is the main place in Medina, is one of the biggest in Spain and here there were the most important trade fair in the Castilian middle ages. Here were also signed the first bills of Exchange.

Plaza Mayor de Medina del Campo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Medina del Campo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

Plaza Mayor de Medina del Campo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Medina del Campo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The council balcony, in the church. It was built in 1520, and it was made so the priest could preach the people who was in the market, so they didn't need to get in the church.

Plaza Mayor de Medina del Campo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Colegiata de San Antolín by Miguel and pics, on Flickr

Medina del Campo - Iglesia Colegiata de San Antolin by Sheepdog Rex, on Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Medina del Campo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky

Nice pics from this Spanish regione!


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

Medina is full of 16th and 17th palaces.

Palacio del Almirante (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Palacio del Almirante (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de los Carmelitas (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Palacio del marqués de Falces (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Palacio del marqués de Falces (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Museo de las Ferias (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Escultura Orante del Abad Don Diego Polanco_21 by Iglesia en Valladolid, on Flickr

Palacio de los Quintanilla (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

Casa del Mayorazgo de los Montalvo (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa del Conde de Adanero (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa del Conde de Adanero (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Medina del Campo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Medina del Campo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Colegiata de San Antolín (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

But the most relevant building in Medina is the *Mota castle*. The castle exists from the 11th century, but most of the actual castle was built in the 15th century. It served as a prison for important people, like César Borgia (son of the Borgia pope), or Hernando Pizarro (the brother of Perú conqueror), etc.

Castillo de la Mota (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Castillo de la Mota (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Castillo de la Mota (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Castillo de la Mota (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Castillo de la Mota (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Castillo de la Mota (Medina del Campo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Castillo de la Mota - Medina del Campo - Valladolid - Spain by formalfallacy @ Dublin (Victor), on Flickr

Castillo de la Mota (Medina del Campo) by JuandeCT, on Flickr

Castillo de la Mota (Medina del Campo) by JuandeCT, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

I can't get my eyes off this city.....now I can see life.


----------



## buho

^^ Thanks!


----------



## buho

*Toro* is a small city in the province of Zamora. Now it's a village, but has been one of the most important cities in Castilla history.










For three centuries it was a complete province, but it was deleted in 1804 and divided into Zamora, Cantabria, Palencia and Valladolid.










The entry to the village, a 17th century gate.

Puerta Corredera (Toro) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santo Tomás (Toro) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santo Tomás (Toro) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Toro (Zamora) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Toro (Zamora) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Toro (Zamora) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Toro (Zamora) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The clock tower is also a gate. The story says they used wine in exchange of water to make the cement because there was more wine than water! (Toro has one of the best wines in Spain, but of course the story is not true).

Arco y torre del Reloj (Toro) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

Through the arc you can see the dome of the collegiate church.

Arco y torre del Reloj (Toro) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Toro (Zamora) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arco y torre del Reloj (Toro) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Toro (Zamora) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Arco y torre del Reloj (Toro) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza mayor.

Plaza Mayor de Toro (Zamora) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The "cimborrio" (the name in spanish for this style of domes) is one of the known as "cimborrios del Duero", similar to the romanesque domes of Salamanca, Plasencia and Zamora.

Colegiata de Santa María de Toro by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho

Iglesia de San Miguel de Reoyo (Peñafiel) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñafiel by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María de Mediavilla (Peñafiel) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñafiel by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Peñafiel by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñafiel by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Some pics of the castle.

Castillo de PEÑAFIEL 2 (VALLADOLID) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr

39 - Castillo de Peñafiel - Valladolid by Eneas Pedro Car, en Flickr

River Duratón crossing the village.

Peñafiel by antonio547, en Flickr

Peñafiel by Permorado, en Flickr

Protos winecellar, designed by Richard Rogers.

Peñafiel - Bodegas Protos 9 by Ramon Bassas Segura, en Flickr

Visita al Castillo de Peñafiel y las Bodegas Protos by Ana Ramirez de Arellano, en Flickr

10 Bodegas PROTOS Peñafiel 700 by Javier, en Flickr


----------



## buho

River Duero, in the border with Portugal.

Arribes del Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arribes del Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the fields around Zamora.

Campos de Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campos de Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campos de Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campos de Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campos de Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campos de Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Love the fields of lilac; the Wine cellar, and the fabulous image of the castle.


----------



## buho

Thank you Jane!


----------



## buho

8 kms away from Zamora city there is a village called la Hiniesta, with a beautiful church. 

Iglesia de Santa María la Real de la Hiniesta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The gothic porch, late 13th century.

Iglesia de Santa María la Real de la Hiniesta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María la Real de la Hiniesta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María la Real de la Hiniesta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María la Real de la Hiniesta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María la Real de la Hiniesta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María la Real de la Hiniesta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

El Campillo is a really small village (40 inhabitants) 20 kilómetros away from Zamora, and there is a small church, * San Pedro de la Nave*. Small but important, because it's a visigothic building of the 7th century.

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Specially beautiful are several capitals.

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In one of them there is Daniel with the lions. The visigothics were a barbarian people, but the most civilized of all of them. As a nomadic people until they arrived to the Iberian peninsule, the objects they could carry with them were very important. So they copied in the capitals pieces of clothes from Persia, pendants from the Bizantine empire, etc.

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the other side, Abraham trying to sacrifice Isaac.

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

*Tordesillas* is a small 9.000 inhabitants city in Valladolid.










One of the many cities in the Duero river.

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Monasterio de Santa Clara, nothing special from outside, a real jewel inside.

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the entry, just crossing the medieval bridge, a monument to the "toro de la Vega", the reason that every spanish person knows Tordesillas... Is a medieval tournament where the bull goes out from the village and is prosecuted by people with spears until they killed it... 
Most people in Tordesillas support this activity, but it's very controversial and criticized in all Spain. 

Toro de la Vega (Tordesillas) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I'm putting just one pic of the "caballistas", because it's not very nice watching someone killing a bull with a spear... 

Tordesillas. by F.C.D., en Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman

these are breathtaking shots of old (medieval) churches and houses and likewise,
the landscapes are equally exhilarating. what a super lovely country.


----------



## buho

Thank you Marlon!


----------



## buho

Toro de la Vega (Tordesillas) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Las casas del Tratado (the houses of the Treaty). The left one, 15th century, and the right, 17th century. Here the Tordesillas treaty was signed between Spain and Portugal in 1494, dividing the new discovered lands: they divided up América.

Casas del Tratado (Tordesillas) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Casas del Tratado (Tordesillas) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Catholic Kings heraldic shield. 

Casas del Tratado (Tordesillas) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Casas del Tratado (Tordesillas) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

1502 map with the division.


----------



## buho

Attached to the palace there is San Antolín church. 

Iglesia de San Antolín (Tordesillas) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Antolín (Tordesillas) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Antolín - Sepulcro de don Pedro de Alderete, de Gaspar de Tordesillas by Alberto, en Flickr

Tordesillas - Museo de Arte Sacro, San Antolin by Rex Harris, en Flickr

Tordesillas - Museo de Arte Sacro, San Antolin by Rex Harris, en Flickr

Tordesillas - Museo de Arte Sacro, San Antolin by Rex Harris, en Flickr

At the back, Santa Clara la Real convent.

Real monasterio de Santa Clara de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

This is the convent. 

Real monasterio de Santa Clara de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real monasterio de Santa Clara de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the 14th century there were several mudéjar palaces built in 1311-1363, some romos were preserved and some were modified along the centuries as it was converted into a convent. It was very common to donate the palace when the owned died to be a convent, a way to buy the heaven. 

Real monasterio de Santa Clara de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The sober facade, with the old mudéjar palace gate. It was a model copied later in Sevilla, in the Reales Alcázares that appear in Game of Thrones. 

Real monasterio de Santa Clara de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real monasterio de Santa Clara de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real monasterio de Santa Clara de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real monasterio de Santa Clara de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Pictures are forbidden inside the convent... I just made 2, and I'll post some of the few pics of Tordesillas convent in the internet. 
Behind the mudéjar facade there is the old palace hall, with polilobulated arcs and plasterworks with haunging scenes.In the late 14th century as it was a convent, they added religious paintings. 



















The next is the arab courtyard, a tiny mudéjar courtyard from the palace. 

Real monasterio de Santa Clara de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

3 Tordesillas-Sta Clara-Patio arabe by josemariarevalo, en Flickr

DSC01462 by dodvan, en Flickr










The next is the Gold chapel, the old palace chapel, with mudéjar arcs and a dome.


----------



## buho

The old big mudéjar courtyard was demolished in the 16th and 17th century, and they replaced it so the actual one is "herreriano".










The church, with a mudéjar roof made in 1450. 










Tordesillas, Real Monasterio de Santa Clara, Capilla dorada, ceiling by groenling, en Flickr

Real Monasterio de Santa Clara, Capilla Dorada by groenling, en Flickr

Arco by Pedro Solis, en Flickr

Finally, the arab baths of the palace.

Baños árabes, Real monasterio de Santa Clara de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Baños árabes, Real monasterio de Santa Clara de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

Spain is a beautiful part of the world. Nice shots.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks for commenting!


----------



## openlyJane

Amazing detail. you really must get around to that book.......


----------



## buho

Thank you Jane!


----------



## buho

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María church.

Iglesia de Santa María (Tordesillas) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

A medieval abbandoned hospital. 

Hospital de Mater Dei (Tordesillas) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Hospital de Mater Dei (Tordesillas) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And finally a convent.

Convento del Carmelo (Tordesillas) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Castilla is not just the north part of Madrid. "Castilla la Mancha" (famous thanks to Don Quijote) was known as Castilla la Nueva (New Castile).

*Uclés* is a very small village, just 200 inhabitants, 90 km away from Madrid city. 










Uclés was an important moorish fortress, but in 1174 the King Alfonso VIII gave the village to Santiago military order, one of the main military orders in the Iberian peninsule (similar to Templar knights). They stablished in Uclés their headquarters.

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There are preserved some walls and towers of the 12th century, but the old convent was demolished and a new one was built in the 16th century. 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Uclés village.

Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The back facade is one of the oldest parts in the convent. The last moorish reign in the Iberian Peninsule was conquered in 1492, so the military orders lost their relevancy. They had a lot of lands, power and money, and were incorporated to the Crown in 1523. The King would be the new great master of Santiago, Calatrava and Alcántara orders. In 1529 they started to build the convent. 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's also known as "la Mancha Escorial", due to the convent dimensions. This facade is completely plateresque, a spanish versión of renaissance style. 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The main facade of the monastery was made in the 16th century too, but it was added a baroque gate in 1735. 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's "churrigueresco" style, the spanish rococó. 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

At the top, Santiago with the sword in the hand, as the main saint in Spain, and captain of the Santiago order. 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The church was finished in 1598, herreriano style. 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The big baroque courtyard, with a well.

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main staircase. 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the other staircase with the Santiago cross, a mix of a sword and a cross.

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Inside the church.

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The sacristy. 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

And the refectory of Santiago military order, with a renaissance roof finished in 1548. 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The faces are the 35 great masters of Santiago order from the beginning. 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the central one is Carlos V, as the last great master of the order. 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In one of them there is not a face, but a skull. This is don Álvaro de Luna, one of the most important persons of his century, that was executed in 1453. And the words "You, nobile men, you know that I don't respect anybody": the death is the same for everybody... 

Monasterio de Uclés by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

In Uclés there is a place that links with the next one, is a fountain made to the celtic god Airón.

Óculo. Fuente redonda Uclés Baja by Lenguajes V, en Flickr

In the monastery construction they used thousands of stone blocks coming from the roman city of *Segóbriga*, 12 kms away.

VISTA AÉREA by JOSE-MARIA MORENO GARCIA, en Flickr

Ruinas romanas de Segóbriga. by J.C.Lara, en Flickr

Segóbriga was one of the most important cities in the castilian plateau, and was abbandoned so it was discovered in the 18th century. The museum. 

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A rupester altarpiece made to the goddess Diana

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Segóbriga was one of the richest roman cities thanks to the lapis specularis, a translucid gypsum used to make windows, instead of glass. Plinio said "the best lapis specularis come from the Hispania Citerior, and it's extracted from deep wells". 

































The first thing you can see are the ruins of the visigothic church, 6th century. After a roman city, Segóbriga was also habited in the visigothic ages and abbandoned with the islamic invasión (year 711). 

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the roman aqueduct, a subterranean one in this case. The water flowed by a lead pipe. The romans didn't know, but the lead is highly toxic, so the people of the city was slowly poisoned...

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tombs all along the path.

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The main graveyard. There is a really beautiful tombstone of a 16 years slave called Iucunda. She was a musician, she played the zither. The tombstone says: 

"_After her death she won't have to cry her lost children.
To Iucunda, slave of Manio Valerio Vitulo and daughter of Nigella. 
Terminal when I was close to my 16 years, I gave up, defeated, to the weight of my destiny. 
Here it is what can take down your heart, you reader, the premature reason of my unfortunate grave.

But arrived to my end, I rest in a loved place, before the illnesses destroyed my body with the violence of a tumour insufferable for anybody. Now, free of worries, I rest under the light grass. 

Now is your turn to take care of my grave. Fathers, dear husband, goodbye for ever. I expect the ground doesn't squash me, and the gods to be favourable to you. Be propitious to this zither musician, as Febo was mean I lived"._

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The roman city with the theatre and amfitheatre.

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

*Amphitheatre*.

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's 75 metres long, could host 5.500 people. In Segóbriga there were gladiator fights, the asame as animal fightings: bulls against bears, etc.

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga (28) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The city was protected by a wall, the theatre and amphitheatre were outwalls.

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The roman theatre is pretty well preserved. In fact I've seen several plays sat in that stones 

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Dulene-KG

Dobar


----------



## buho

Hvala!


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic!


----------



## buho

Thank you Jane!


----------



## buho

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The roman baths close to the theatre. There are still preserved the lockers.

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the forum area.

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Segóbriga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Palacio de Avellaneda (Peñaranda de Duero) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The best is inside. The courtyard.

Peñaranda de Duero (8) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero (10) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero (15) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the stairs, with a mudéjar roof. It was very common in Castile, to mix renaissance, gothic and the moorish style.

Peñaranda de Duero (11) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero (9) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero (12) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero (13) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero (14) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

It's forbidden to make pics inside... it's a real pity, there are several rooms with Wood roofs and plaster works, in mudéjar and renaissance styles... 

Peñaranda de Duero (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero (17) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

Palacio de Avellaneda . Peñaranda de Duero . Burgos . by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

Vacaciones 2009: Peñaranda de Duero by Manuel López, en Flickr

Palacio de Avellaneda by abetobravo, en Flickr

Palacio de los Condes de Miranda by José Luis Filpo, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by Jose doussinague, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

awesome! a perfect specimen of Medieval Age.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, really awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## openlyJane

Just love those arabic influences; especially the carved wooden ceilings.


----------



## buho

Thank you Jane!


----------



## buho

Plaza mayor de Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda is also plenty of medieval houses.

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The old pharmacy in Peñaranda has been opened since the 17th century.

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr




























Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero (20) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero (26) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero (25) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillos de España 04, Peñaranda de Duero, Burgos, Castilla y León, Spain by Jorge Serrano Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The palace walls.

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Peñaranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

When I left Peñaranda, I was going to Clunia Sulpicia, a roman city. But in the way, just 12 km away from Peñaranda, I saw a castle and I decided to stop. Fortunately. *Coruña del Conde* has just 126 inhabitants. 










The actual castle was built in the 11th-12th century. 

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A roman bridge over Arandilla river.

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But then I saw an hermitage... 

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The hermitage is a romanesque temple built in the 11th century, over a visigothic building destroyed by Almanzor.

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coruña del Conde by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

*Clunia Sulpicia* was one of the main roman cities in Castile.

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Possibly the most spectacular building is the theatre. And I saw a real roman! :lol: 

Teatro romano de Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Teatro romano de Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Teatro romano de Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Teatro romano de Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Teatro romano de Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Teatro romano de Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Teatro romano de Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

If that is the original tiled floor, then that is incredible?


----------



## buho

Yes it is :yes:


----------



## charliewong90

utterly wonderful and I love your detail shots........


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Clunia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Basílica (Clunia) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Foro (Clunia) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mosaico de las Cráteras (Clunia) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous!


----------



## yansa

I love it! 
Roman style is - besides Gothic and Renaissance - one of my favourites.


----------



## buho

Thanks a lot! 
Yansa, if you like romaesque style, you're loving the next villages in the thread...


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful places and very interesting explanations. I loved the old and new bridges of Maderuelo.


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> Thanks a lot!
> Yansa, if you like romaesque style, you're loving the next villages in the thread...


 :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## buho

*Sepúlveda * is a 1.000 inhabitants village in east Segovia, one of the most important in the middle ages history.










And it's in a natural park, the river Duratón canyon. 

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The walled village, and the Ecce **** gate. 

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda region is one of the biggest romanesque areas in Spain. This one is Justo and Pastor church, 12th century.

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Next to the church there is a 16th century renaissance palace, known as the "house of the moor". If someone wants to live in an old palace, it's for sell... 

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The Virgen de la Peña church is one of the most important romanesque buildings in the region. According to the inscription, it was built in 1147.

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Behind the porch, there is a not typical castilian facade, is more similar to Aragón romanesque. 

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Virgen de la Peña & Sepulveda by Rios Valles, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Spain :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Gorgeous !!! :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thank you guys!


----------



## buho

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The plaza mayor of Sepúlveda. It was out of the walled village, and preserves some ruins of the old castle in the baroque town hall.

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

At the back of the square, another romanesque church, San Bartolomé.

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The streets of the village are a real labyrinth.

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Another romanesque church, this one made in brick.

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia Santiago Sepúlveda by Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In this area there was the jewish quarter, and this one were the access arcs.

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Another romanesque church, one of the most important in Sepúlveda. It was built in the late 11th century and it's one of the earliest romanesque porchs. The porchs are very typical in Segovia, Guadalajara and Soria provinces.

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Pic from fotografiasdeuruenas.blogspot.com










Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sepúlveda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

I went from Pedraza to Sotosalbos, 20 kms away. But in the way, I suddenly saw an hermitage I didn't know. It's the Virgen de las Vegas hermitage, 12th century romanesque church.

Ermita de la Virgen de las Vegas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de la Virgen de las Vegas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de la Virgen de las Vegas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de la Virgen de las Vegas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de la Virgen de las Vegas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de la Virgen de las Vegas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de la Virgen de las Vegas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de la Virgen de las Vegas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Y por desgracia no pude ver el interior...


----------



## buho

Then I arrived to *Sotosalbos*, a 130 inhabitants village with a beautiful romanesque church.

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

La colección de metopas y canecillos.

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sotosalbos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

wow, incredible!, the Ermita and the church are about 900 (or more) years old and they're still intact.
what do you think is the kind of hard stone used as materials?


----------



## buho

I suppose the weather in Castile is good for the preservation, it's cold, dry and more than 1.000 metres high


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks christos!


----------



## buho

*Alarcón* is a charming medieval vilage in south Cuenca, with just 160 inhabitants. 










The most impressive is the view of the village from the other side of Júcar river. You can see 3 medieval towers, the castle, the wall, several gates, a bridge... 

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Campo tower at the other side of the river. 

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarconcillos tower, and further the Cañavate tower. In the middle, the castle.

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

I love this thread.


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

ERM_8786 by eugenio roldan, en Flickr
Alarconcillo tower, is a small castle in fact.

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarconcillos by Fernando Ferrer, en Flickr

And the real castle. It exists since the 10th century, but has been modified several times along the centuries, the actual one is basically a 15th century castle.

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The renaissance town hall.

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

San Juan Bautista is a 16th century church, but in the year 1994 a young painter covered the walls with modern paintings.

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Juan Bautista by Juan Pedro Gómez-51, en Flickr

Alarcón, Iglesia de San Juan Bautista, Pinturas Murales de Jesús Mateo, UNESCO by Juanje Pérez, en Flickr

Pinturas murales de Jesús Mateo by Christelle, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Santo Domingo de Silos.

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another church in the same square, Santa María.

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The castle nowadays is a hotel.

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from https://trapatroles.wordpress.com/tag/alarcon/


----------



## buho

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the last church in Alarcón.

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Like the modern painting in the old church!


----------



## buho

I like them too, it's something different! Thanks yansa!


----------



## El_Greco

Wow so many gems there! Please continue.


----------



## buho

Thanks Greco!

*San Martín de Montalbán* is a 800 inhabitants village, 40 km away from Toledo city. The village is not beautiful, but has some of the most important monuments in the region. 










Before I arrived to San Martín, I saw a signal about a roman bridge. I tried to find it but I couldn't. Yes I found the river, or at least the dry river. 

Río Torcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Río Torcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This is the roman bridge.

Puente Romano de la Canasta by Eduardo Salas, en Flickr

puente canasta (romano) by francisco, en Flickr

As I didn't success looking for the bridge, I even didn't try to find a neolithic dolmen.

Dolmen - Vista 1 by Alberto, en Flickr

Dolmen - Vista general 2 by Alberto, en Flickr

The village, nothing special.

Toledo -San Martin de Montalban_plaza_1 by Fernando López, en Flickr


----------



## buho

*Maqueda* is a 500 inhabitants village in Toledo province.










Is a small village, not a beautiful hamlet, but some interesting monuments. In the plaza mayor you can see some, like the church and the rollo.

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The rollo means the village had the capability of judging people, and many of them have been preserved in Castilian villages (also in Portugal, they know them as pelourinhos, and in Spain are "rollo jurisdiccional" or "picota"). This one is dated in 1500.

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The church, called Santa María de los Alcázares (St Mary of the Castles). 

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The church was built over the old moorish castle, and it's already preserved a caliphal horseshoe arc (10th-11th century), the main gate of the old castle.

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Pic from diputoledo.es










Maqueda was a war area in the 12th century, so it was donated to Calatrava military order (a spanish version of the Knights Templar), and there are some defensive towers remaining. 

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But the most striking building in Maqueda is the castle, 15th century.

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The castle was used as the police barracks, and then they used 5 millions to make the Guardia Civil museum (Guardia Civil is a spanish police force, the main in the rural areas).










Now...

CASTILLO DE MAQUEDA by WACOM 01, en Flickr

When the museum was already finished, then the owner (I mean, the spanish state) decided to sell the castle. But nobody bought it, so it's closed. Welcome to Spain :no:

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2014/01/17/actualidad/1389988777_046284.html

Pic from elconfidencial.com










Maqueda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A very few people knows there are not just one castle in Maqueda, but two. In the middle of the field, there is an abbandoned village that preserves the church and the ruin of San Silvestre castle. 

Iglesia de San Silvestre by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de San Silvestre by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It was a small tower with towers in the corners, by the same owner of Maqueda castle, and also Torrijos church.

Castillo de San Silvestre by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de San Silvestre by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de San Silvestre by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de San Silvestre by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Won-der-ful !!


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa! :wink2:


----------



## buho

*Escalona* is 12 km away from Maqueda. 3.300 inhabitants.










Alberche river and the castle at the other side.

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The 13th century castle is unfortunately ruined... It was burnt in the 19th century by the napoleonic army.

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's also preserved a good part of the medieval walls, that measured 1.500 metres and it was made in the 12th-14th centuries.

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Vaud

Can't believe how beautiful those towns you are showing are, I loved the pictures from Siguenza, thank you Buho.

Is the land very touristy? It definitely should! I would love to grab my bike and start discovering the area.

It's a pity some of those towns are abandoned by now. I hope the remaining towns and cities don't suffer the same fate, they are treasures that deserve to be preserved.


----------



## Ribarca

Interesting series as always.

I hope they knock down that modern building inside the castle walls.


----------



## buho

Vaud said:


> Is the land very touristy? It definitely should! I would love to grab my bike and start discovering the area.
> 
> It's a pity some of those towns are abandoned by now. I hope the remaining towns and cities don't suffer the same fate, they are treasures that deserve to be preserved.


Thanks! Not really touristy... Sigüenza and some other villages have some tourists, but I'm usually the only tourist in most of the places :lol: For example, the Sigüenza area has a density population similar to Siberia...


----------



## buho

San Miguel gate and church.

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's preserved a big part of the wall, but is behind the houses.

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Along the centuries, the people of Escalona has been stolen the stones of the wall for their own houses :lol:

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza mayor.

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The castle was converted into a palace, in the chapel there was a flemish altarpiece painted by Pieter Coecke van Aelst painted in 1525, nowadays in a Toledo museum.




























Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful as always, Buho!

And sunny weather! How much were the average temperatures during that trip?


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## buho

yansa said:


> Beautiful as always, Buho!
> 
> And sunny weather! How much were the average temperatures during that trip?


I went to Escalona and Maqueda in december, and it was... 18º more or less, it has been a very unusual winter, I haven't used the coat!


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> I went to Escalona and Maqueda in december, and it was... 18º more or less, it has been a very unusual winter, I haven't used the coat!


 Astonishing winter temperature!


----------



## buho

*Medinaceli* is one of the most famous villages in Soria province since the roman ages, and the muslim domination later. Nowadays it has 800 inhabitants. 










It's on a hill 1200 metres high over Jalón river, this is the reason of its name: Medinaceli comes from "Medina caelum", the city of the sky (or heaven, in spanish both are said "cielo").

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli is famous (among other reasons) due to the roman arc, 1st century a.C.

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

It was an important city in the roman ages, and it was the capital city in the moorish ages of a big region in the border with the christian kingdoms. Ruins of the moorish wall and the castle.

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A moorish gate, 10th century.

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Plaza Mayor, with the dukes palace.

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

More 16th-17th century buildings.

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Medinaceli village gives its name to the Medinaceli dukes, one of the most important nobile families in Spain. The palace was built in 1625.

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

How the palace was with the original roofs.









Pic by dgarcia 29 in Wikipedia -> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palacio_Ducal_de_Medinaceli#/media/File:PalacioMedinaceli-pizarra.jpg

Palacio Ducal de Medinaceli-Soria by Alberto Gonzalez Rovira, en Flickr

007071 - Medinaceli by M.Peinado, en Flickr

007070 - Medinaceli by M.Peinado, en Flickr

007062 - Medinaceli by M.Peinado, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr










Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A roman mosaic found some years ago.

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Román ruins, it was possibly a synagogue.

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the end of Medinaceli with a moorish "fridge", a 10th century construction were they preserved snow during the summer. 

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Love the fridge. ;-)


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

*Riaza* is a 2.500 inhabitants village in Segovia province. It's a touristic village thanks to the nearby sky station.










Riaza (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There are some beautiful streets, with some 17th-18th century palaces.

Riaza (3) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (8) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (11) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The 16th century church.

Riaza (12) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (15) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful old church tower...


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho

The plaza mayor.

Riaza (18) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (17) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (20) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (22) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (23) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (25) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (30) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (31) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (35) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Riaza (40) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (36) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (37) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (38) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (45) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (46) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (52) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (50) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (49) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Riaza (48) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

*Ayllón* is in the northeast of Segovia, close to Soria province. 1.100 inhabitants, and one of the most relevant villages in the middle ages.










Ayllón (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (3) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (9) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (10) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Thank you for sharing this beautiful impressions, buho!


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho

This is Contreras palace, built in 1497. 

Ayllón (11) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (12) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (15) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (14) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The beautiful plaza mayor... but crowded of parked cars :no:

Ayllón (22) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (21) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The renaissance town hall.

Ayllón (24) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Ayllón (34) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (20) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Miguel romanesque church.

Ayllón (19) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (33) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (30) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (36) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (37) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (35) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (31) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (32) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Interesting to find a bank in such an old building. ;-)

How Long did your journey last, buho?
You seem to have visited an enormous number of villages, castles and churches!


----------



## buho

^^ I make day trips, from Madrid with car, you can go out in the morning and coming back home to have dinner


----------



## buho

Ayllón (38) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (39) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (40) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The biggest church in Ayllón was built in the 17th-18th centuries.

Ayllón (42) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (48) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (45) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (52) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (53) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (54) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (55) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (56) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Ayllón (58) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (59) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Juan church is nowadays a private property an old romanesque church.

Ayllón (65) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (66) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (68) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (71) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This tower is called "La Martina", the only remain of the old castle of Ayllón, 11th century. In the 17th century the people added a bellfry, so has a weird look.

Ayllón (97) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (77) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (93) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> ^^ I make day trips, from Madrid with car, you can go out in the morning and coming back home to have dinner


That's practical.  Didn't know that all this places are within a daytrip
from Madrid!


----------



## buho

Yep, the furthest possible place of the old Castile from Madrid is 350 km away (that's too much for a daytrip!), but most of them are less than 200 km away :yes:


----------



## buho

La Martina was an advanced tower, as the first defense of the moorish castle, in spanish we call it a "torre albarrana".

Ayllón (78) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (79) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The ruins of the castle.

Ayllón (80) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (83) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (85) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (86) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (95) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (94) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (91) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (82) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Ayllón (101) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (103) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (104) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (111) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bishop Vellosillo palace, born in Ayllón and ambassador of king Felipe II in Trento.

Ayllón (109) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (110) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (112) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (126) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayllón (127) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ex Convento de San Francisco . Ayllón. by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Very evocative images.


----------



## MilbertDavid

spectacular medieval towns.


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

In the southwest of Soria province, there's one of the most impressive and oldest castles all around the world. It's *Gormaz*, very close to Duero river, with 28 inhabitants. 










The moorish castle was built along the 8th and 10th centuries, in the border of the arab al-Andalus caliphate and the christian kingdoms in the north, and stopped the christian attacks for more than 100 years.

Gormaz (8) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gormaz (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's big, really big. The long parts of the castle are more than 400 metres long, so the complete wall size is more than 1200 metres. 

Gormaz (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from sorianitelaimaginas.com










Gormaz (18) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wow... kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The small is really small, with a church and the justice rollo. 

Gormaz (36) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gormaz (30) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gormaz (31) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gormaz (33) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gormaz (34) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Miguel hermitage, close to the alcazaba. It was built in the 11th century.

Gormaz (27) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gormaz (26) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

It's a weird hermitage. Outside, completely humble. Inside, hard to define. It's not romanesque, it's a late mozarabic church. The _mozárabes_ were the christians who lived in muslim lands, and they mixed christian and muslim styles. It's similar to mudéjar. 

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This romanesque door was brought from another hermitage. This door is the access to the church, but there is another door with a horseshoe arc in the beginning of the church, that is the access to the baptism pool.

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

As Gormaz and Soria was a muslim land just conquered by the christians, many muslims were converted to christianism, so they couldn't get into the church. Once they learnt enough, they entered by the horseshoe arc door and received baptism. Then, they could get in through the other door to the church.

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The wall paintings, made in 1125-1139. 

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

One of my favourite threads.
Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## buho

Thanks to you yansa!


----------



## buho

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de San Miguel en Gormaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Now, the alcazaba.

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (58) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

With a double caliphal horseshoe arc. Not Arabia, but Soria.

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (3) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (49) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (52) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (42) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (26) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (51) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (34) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (47) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Inside there is a huge courtyard. On one side, there is the alcázar, the strongest part of the castle, where the governor lived. Galib, then Almanzor and finally El Cid (the man on the movie with Charlton Heston) lived here. 

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (36) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (46) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main tower.

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (25) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (27) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (28) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (29) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (31) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (32) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (44) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (43) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (41) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The end!

Alcazaba califal de Gormaz (57) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

#394/1: "Discussion" between angel and devil? ;-)

The end? But not of the thread, I hope!


----------



## buho

Nop, the thread will be much longer! 
And yes, the devil and St Michael are arguing about the weight of the people's soul. If the sins weight more than the soul, the person will go to hell. And the devil usually tries to make tricks! It was adapted from the egyptian culture through the christian copts.


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> Nop, the thread will be much longer!


 Thanks god! ;-)



buho said:


> And yes, the devil and St Michael are arguing about the weight of the people's soul. If the sins weight more than the soul, the person will go to hell. And the devil usually tries to make tricks! It was adapted from the egyptian culture through the christian copts.


Ah yes - I remember that story with the weigh of sins and the monster Ammit... ;-)


----------



## buho

Let's make some room.


----------



## buho

*Viso del Marqués*, is a 2,500 inhabitants village in Ciudad Real province, very close to Andalucía border. 










Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The square with the palace and the church.

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's a late 15th century church.

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The people visit the church to see the "lizard of el Viso". It's a 5 metres long Nile crocodile.

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The crocodile arrived from Africa in the 16th century, possibly brought by don Álvaro de Bazán, 1st marquis of Santa Cruz.

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This tower is the only remain of an old 15th century convent.

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The palace of Álvaro de Bazán, and a sculpture in his memory.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Palacio del marqués de Santa Cruz (Viso del Marqués) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Not a very beautiful palace outside. In 1755 the towers fell down due to the Lisbon earthquake. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The palace was built in 1564-1586 by don Álvaro de Bazán. He was the most important admiral in the history of Spain, living in the times of Felipe II. He was never defeated and winner of sea battles like Lepanto. Inside, it's very different, it's a real italian palace in the middle of La Mancha.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It was made by genovese artists, and is covered with 8.000 m2 of renaissance wall paintings made by Cesare Arbasia, il Bergamascao, Castello brothers, Peroli... They came to build this palace, and many of them go later to work in el Escorial monastery. The hallway.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

All the palace has a complex iconographic program that mixes mythology, history, heraldry to show Álvaro de Bazán as a humanism hero. The hallway shows Neptune, the god of the sea (as Álvaro de Bazán was a sailor), surrounded by Peace, War, Fame, Victory, Alliances, Harmony, Concord and Sea navigation. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Even the small shop of the palace is decorated with this Adonis paintings. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The main courtyard.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The vaults of the courtyard galleries are painted with decorative paintings, mythology, history... The walls are covered with sea battles won by don Álvaro and with italian cities. In the corners, different countries.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turkey in this corner. The Ottoman Empire was the biggest enemy of Europe in the 16th century.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turkey appears with a red sky and Cerberus dog, the dog from hell. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In other corner, Spain. Sat on a carriage with lions and St George cross. Surrounding it, the cities of Burgos, Granada, Sevilla and Toledo, and the words "I will submit everybody under my yoke with the help of justice and religion". In that ages, Spain was the greatest world's power.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One of the sea battles, like this one with the capture of 10 english ships close to Marbella. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wide is Castile - and wonderful are your pictures of it, buho! 

The paintings in Palacio de Marques de Santa Cruz are superb,
and I particularly like the portrayal of the historic ships on the last pic. kay:


----------



## buho

Thank you yansa, the only follower!! :lol:


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> Thank you yansa, the only follower!! :lol:


;-)
Your really fine thread deserves many followers and likes! kay:


----------



## buho

Thank you yansa


----------



## buho

Here is Italy, a good ally of Spain, and Álvaro de Bazán lived for some years in Genova. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

At the other side, France was the worst enemy of Spain in that ages :lol: They also helped the turkish... 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Navarino battle.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ceuta and Tánger.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

There are several rooms you can see. This one is the Portugal room. Here is narrated the conquer of Portugal by the spanish army in the year 1580, with don Álvaro de Bazán taking Lisbon by sea.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the walls the four roman emperors born in the actual Spain: Trajan, Theodosius, Hadrian and Marcus Aurelius (this last was born in Rome, but his father was from Andalusia), linking them to the new emperors: Charles V and his son Phillip II.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Each image represents a real scene of the Portugal conquer, including the main characters like the Great Duke of Alba.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Throw this room you can go out to the small and intimate garden.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The tombs of the brother of don Álvaro and his sister in law. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

All the military merits of don Álvaro. He conquered 8 islands, 2 cities, 25 villages and 36 castles. He defeated 8 captain generals, 2 admirals and 60 main lords; 4.753 french soldiers, 780 english soldiers, 6.450 portuguese soldiers, 6.243 turkish. 1.654 prisoners freed, 44 galleys, 21 small galleys, 27 brigs, 99 galleons captured...

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Back in the courtyard, the stais are one of the most beautiful parts of the palace.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here is Neptune again, god of the sea, connecting him to don Álvaro de Bazán, lord of the seas in the 16th century. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Also Hercules, as a heroe who defeated all the challenges... as the marquis did. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

On the opposite side, Mars, god of war, connecting him to don Álvaro's father.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

What a wonderful country Spain is...
Thank you for showing us, buho!


----------



## openlyJane

So much beautiful art and craftsmanship. Spain really does look so interesting, but somehow I’m never called to visit, even though I feel I should. I love to go to Sicily, to Italy and to Turkey. The Spanish had at one time ruled Sicily & in quite a brutal fashion, and were enemies of Italy and Turkey. My feelings perhaps come from some past life memory or similar?


----------



## buho

Haha, Spain and Italy have been allies most of time, and Turkey (the Ottoman empire) was a problem only in the 16th century. However, the worst historic enemies of Spain have been England and France... and now they are the two main nacionality tourists in Spain.

The thing I appreciate the most in Spain is its variety. There are big differences in short distances. You can sunbath in the beach in the morning, visit Alhambra and go skiing in the same day... 

Vista Sierra Nevada by Julio JIMENEZ, en Flickr

El Patio de Los Leones by Abdeslam Lahna, en Flickr

Or visit a jungle and a desert just 100 kms away one from each other.

Selva de Irati by Jose Antonio Orgilés Ros, en Flickr

JCLaredo-131113-0148 by Juan Carlos González López, en Flickr

Bardenas Reales by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bardenas Reales by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

In the upper floor, some of the gallery paintings are not well preserved, like the corners representing Germany, Flanders, America and Castile. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This room has portraits of don Álvaro and his closer family.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

At left, his fathers, at right, Don Álvaro de Bazán. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the main scene is the war of Granada (1492), where the grandfather of don Álvaro was a general during the war.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Next room is called Lineages room, with the ancient ancestors of don Álvaro.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pics of Bardenas Reales! kay:
And I love those Renaissance chairs. ;-)

Great updates again.


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, Spain really does have such variety...Great pictures.


----------



## buho

Thanks!

The ancestors of don Álvaro, wich origin is in Navarra. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Olimpo room. The ceiling is decorated with scenes of Calixto. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The 4 seasons room. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Don Álvaro de Bazán sculpture over the door of the main room.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This is the main room, but unfortunately the ceiling was ruined due to the Lisbon earthquake (1755). It had to be decorated with the Lepant battle scenes, the biggest victory of don Álvaro.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The wall paintings are preserved, with fake architectures and landscapes. There are also the "fanales" of the defeated ships. A fanal was a lamp that the ships used, and they were captured as a trophy. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Let's make room!


----------



## buho

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In this sea battle scene we can see perfectly the captain ship of don Álvaro: "La Loba" ("The She-Wolf"). 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here appears don Álvaro giving the keys of Tunis city to don Juan de Austria, the step-brother of Felipe II. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Many travelers made graffitis all around the times... and some of them have been preserved because were interesting. This says "At the year 1755 the ground trembled while the mass", the Lisbon earthquake was so strong, it impressed the people.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The last one: the chapel.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And here is the lamp of "La Loba", the ship of don Álvaro.

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I got in a closed room, a very very small one that looked like a closet, even there it was painted, nowadays almost disappeared. 

Palacio del Marqués de Santa Cruz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Out of the palace, the village has no interest.

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Viso del Marqués by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

30 kms away from Viso del Marqués, going north, there is one of the most relevant military settlements of Spain in the middle ages: the *castle and convent of Calatrava la Nueva*. It existed in thea 12th century, but it was really modified in the year 1201, when king Alfonso VIII gives these lands to Calatrava military order. This was the border between Al-Andalus and the northern christian kingdoms, close to Sierra Morena. 

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The castle was built after the most decisive battle of the Reconquista (Navas de Tolosa battle in 1212).

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

On the opposite mountain there is Salvatierra castle, the moorish place for some years. The moorish in Salvatierra and the christians in Calatrava, I'm sure living here was very... entertaining.

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Calatrava military order were religious and knights, the same as the Templar order. That's why this was a castle and a convent at the same time, with this big mudéjar-gothic church, built with volcanic stone.

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Phantastic updates again, buho.
Thank you for telling us so much about the historical background! kay:


----------



## buho

Thank you yansa!


----------



## buho

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Finally, an image that shows perfectly the strategic relevance of Calatrava la Nueva.










Foto de Valdoria en Wikipedia -> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casti...ass_to_Sierra_Morena._Calatrava_La_Nueva..jpg


----------



## buho

*Almagro* is a small city, 9.000 inhabitants, in the central part of Ciudad Real province. The Calatrava military order was founded here, so it has been one of the most important places in the region since the 12th century. 

But the golden age of Almagro was the 16th century. Charles V, the Holy Roman Emperor, gave Almagro to the *Függer family*, the german bankers that supported Charles V to obtain the Emperor title. In fact, the Fuggers were given the exploitation rights of Almadén mines, the biggest mercury mines in the world, some kms away. The mercury was essential to get silver in the mines of América.










The old slaughterhouse, abbandoned right now.

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Out of the walls (not preserved today), there are some religious buildings. This monastery served to the widows and sisters of Calatrava military order knights. Nowadays is a hotel.

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Asunción de Calatrava convent, 1519-1544. 

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Almagro-Convento de la Asunción de Calatrava-Claustro by Santiago Miguel Gil González, en Flickr

Iglesia del convento de la Asunción de Calatrava by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr

Almagro streets are wide, very long, with white houses. 

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madre de Dios church, 1546-1602. Looks sober and humble, like all Almagro churchs, but it's the biggest religious building of the region.

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Almagro by Francisco Barranco, en Flickr

Pic from http://www.ciudad-almagro.com/










Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Almagro is over all a city of lords, nobiliary houses, gentlemen and Calatrava knights. Every house is a small palace, although the facade doesn't seem like that.

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The best of Almagro imho: the 16th century Plaza Mayor. It's a mix of typical castilian squares and german/flemish architecture, with the glazed balconys. That's due to the Függer, and the german families that came with them. Their names were spanished, so the Függer became the Fúcares, the Schedler (Xedler), the Wessel...

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The town hall.

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

There are some relevant monuments in the square, like this baroque palace.

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Lace Museum. The "encaje de bolillos" is a typical way of making clothes. It's a very difficult and tough work, so in spansh "hacer encaje de bolillos" is a set phrase to express that something is very difficult to do.

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from www.ciudad-almagro.com















Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Almagro is famous thanks to the theatre, because here in the square, there is a weird relic, unique in Spain: the "Corral de Comedias", a theatrical courtyard. Is a type of open-air theatre specific to Spain, and this is the only one preserved in our country. It was inaugurated in 1629, and it was very popular until its prohibition. 

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The musketeers courtyard, where the men assisted to the representations.

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The water well, people drank from it during the shows.

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Calatrava cross.

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And there are two upper galleries, the women "cazuelas", where the women saw the shows.

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful Plaza Major, nice little theater! kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Corral de Comedias de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In fact this small theatre was disvoered in 1954. It survived as a restaurant. Since 40 years ago, there are theatre representations every year.

CORRAL DE ALMAGRO LLENO by Festival Internacional de Teatro Clásico de Almagro, en Flickr

CORRAL DE ALMAGRO LLENO by Festival Internacional de Teatro Clásico de Almagro, en Flickr

El galán de la Membrilla. Corral de Comedias. 5 de julio. Fotógrafo Manolo Podio. by Festival Internacional de Teatro Clásico de Almagro, en Flickr

This is the old Calatrava military order palace. Nowadays is the National Museum of Theatre.

Museo Nacional del Teatro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Museo Nacional del Teatro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

I'm not very interested in theatre, and it's a small museum, so I din't like it at all.

Pics from http://museoteatro.mcu.es/



















































The best part IMHO is the mudéjar medieval courtyard, from the times of Calatrava military order. 

Museo Nacional del Teatro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Museo Nacional del Teatro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Museo Nacional del Teatro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Museo Nacional del Teatro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The next building in the same street is the old San Bartolomé covent, a 17th and 18th century jesuitic complex.

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Almagro. Iglesia de San Bartolomé. by Festival Internacional de Teatro Clásico de Almagro, en Flickr

"San Bartolomé" Almagro by Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Back to the Plaza Mayor, Diego de Almagro memorial. He was born in Almagro and discovered Chile, founded the first city in Ecuador and conquered Perú as a Pizarro soldier. Later, he became an enemy of Pizarro.

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Agustín church, the only remain of an 18th century convent.

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

What an astonishing thread! Beautiful! :cheers:



buho said:


> I'm not very interested in theatre, and it's a small museum, so I din't like it at all.


:lol:
Sympathical honest words!


----------



## Noquedenmésnomscarai

I've been looking at your awesome pictures for a long time and I do really love them!


----------



## buho

^^ Moltes gracies! Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A further gate.

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The other representative building is this sauna, related with ritual baths of the warriors. 

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Two seats for the warriors. 

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There have been found over 250 houses.

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One of the main quarries.

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Archaic.
World of stones, land for magicians and witches.


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villaviciosa and Solosancho.

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Villaviciosa by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villaviciosa by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villaviciosa by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villaviciosa by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villaviciosa by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Solosancho.

Solosancho by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Solosancho by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another verraco.

Solosancho by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And I went to *Villanueva del Campillo* (37 km away from Solosancho), to see the biggest verraco ever found. 2'43 metres tall. 

Verraco de Villanueva del Campillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Verraco de Villanueva del Campillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic by Lilloman-Salandar.










Verraco de Villanueva del Campillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Verraco de Villanueva del Campillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Verraco de Villanueva del Campillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Verraco de Villanueva del Campillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

20 kms away from Villanueva, I arrived to *Bonilla de la Sierra*, 129 inhabitants. 50 years ago, more than 1.000 people lived here.










This village was owned by Avila's bishop, who spent his summers here. The walls were built in the 13th century, but there are just a few remains now. 

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The best in Bonilla is the plaza mayor, with the big gothic church in the middle, and the traditional medieval houses around it. 

Bonilla de la Sierra by juanq, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The castle at left.

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The town hall is "new", it was built in the year 1779.

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The best times for Bonilla were in the late 14th century, during the castilian civil wars. The church was built in 1429-1513.

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

BONILLA DE LA SIERRA by Nicolas Garcia, en Flickr

BONILLA DE LA SIERRA by Nicolas Garcia, en Flickr

The castle, that was the bishop's palace during their summers in the village. 

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Vistas de Bonilla de la Sierra by Manuel Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Next stop: *Piedrahíta*. 13 kms away from Bonilla, almost 2,000 inhabitants, one of the biggest in the region.










Pic by Chulapo from Wikipedia.










Not bad, not great.

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Plaza Mayor.

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The church has been modified so many times, it's a mix of styles along the centuries. 

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The fountain, year 1727.

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But my main reason to go to Piedrahíta was the *Duques de Alba* palace. In fact, Fernando Álvarez de Toledo, 3rd duke of Alba was born here in the year 1507. He was a very famous general, and very hated too everywhere he was, specially the Netherlands... The palace was built much later, in 1755-1766. 

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's quite surprising to found a typical french palace here in the middle of nowhere. The architect was Jacques Marquet.

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The abbandoned gardens...

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo convent ruins.

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Piedrahíta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

That all is very, very special...
Love the atmosphere of desertedness of some of that places.

Bonilla makes me like to walk through those narrow lanes in a long
Medieval dress.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

*Cogolludo* is a 600 inhabitants village in Guadalajara province.










The village was owned by the Calatrava military order, then the Alba family, the Mendoza's and Medinaceli family. The plaza mayor. 

Cogolludo (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (10) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (11) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (15) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here is the most important monument, the palace od the dukes of Medinaceli. It's a very early renaissance palace, built in 1488-1492, so it's one of the first renaissance buildings in Spain. 

Cogolludo (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (41) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (11) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (4) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (12) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The palace stopped being used by the dukes, so it became ruined along the centuries, and the only preserved part is the facade  The courtyard and some elements have been restored recently.

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (19) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (25) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (35) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (36) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another not preserved courtyard.

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (27) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (23) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (28) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (26) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (18) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

One of the very few elements preserved is the spectacular mudéjar chimney.

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (29) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (38) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (30) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Cogolludo (31) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The town hall.

Cogolludo (13) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (9) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (14) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (15) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (17) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Cogolludo (41) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (43) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (42) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The ruins of a castle, where the nobile families lived before the construction of the palace.

Cogolludo (35) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (23) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (24) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (28) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (29) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo main church, 16th century.

Cogolludo (21) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Cogolludo (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Iglesia de Cogolludo (3) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Cogolludo (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A José de Ribera painting. 










Cogolludo (31) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (38) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cogolludo (39) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

After visiting Cogolludo, it's good to visit *Beleña de Sorbe* too, 11 kms far. Basically, the facade of the 12th century romanesque church.

Iglesia de San Miguel de Beleña de Sorbe (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Because there is a beautiful castilian agriculture calendar sculpted.

Iglesia de San Miguel de Beleña de Sorbe (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Every month of the year is represented with typical scenes of that middle ages. In april, a lady with flowers, in may, a lord with a hawk, ready to hunt.

Iglesia de San Miguel de Beleña de Sorbe (3) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In june, people clearing the fields, and in july, they are reaping the cereals.

Iglesia de San Miguel de Beleña de Sorbe (4) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In august, the treshing.

Iglesia de San Miguel de Beleña de Sorbe (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In september, the vintage, in october, making wine. 

Iglesia de San Miguel de Beleña de Sorbe (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And december was always a banquets month for Christmas. 

Iglesia de San Miguel de Beleña de Sorbe (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

After I saw the church, I stopped 20 kms away to take some pictures of *Jadraque* castle. 

Castillo de Jadraque by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jadraque by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jadraque by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de Jadraque, Guadalajara, España by Caty, en Flickr

Castillo de Jadraque by Enrique Jorreto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

40 kms north from Jadraque, it is *Atienza*, 450 inhabitants in Guadalajara province. Just 450 inhabitants and the 4th most populated of the region...










During the middle ages it was an important place, in the border of muslim and christian kingdoms, and so in Castile and Aragón borders. 

Atienza (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (4) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza castle was built in the 9th century, but most of the now preserved part was made in the 12th century. 

Atienza (9) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (10) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (13) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (15) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (17) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The ruins of San Francisco convent, 14th century, looks like english gothic style.

Atienza (22) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (24) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (193) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Gil romanesque church.

Atienza (25) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (26) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (29) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (31) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (32) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (37) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (39) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

A part of the medieval walls.

Atienza (40) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (45) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (48) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (51) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Trigo square (Trigo means wheat), also known as the Market square. It's a charming popular renaissance square. 

Atienza (52) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Juan church, the biggest and most important in Atienza, but definetively not the most beautiful...

Atienza (54) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (62) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (63) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (72) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Atienza (56) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (57) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (58) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (59) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (60) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (65) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (69) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (70) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (74) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (75) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (76) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (77) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Atienza (53) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (79) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (80) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (81) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (82) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (83) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (86) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (88) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (90) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (91) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The romanesque apse of Trinidad church.

Atienza (95) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (94) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Atienza (97) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Going to the castle.

Atienza (99) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The medieval walls and a romanesque church inside the graveyard.

Atienza (103) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (105) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (106) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (107) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (136) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (110) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (112) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (109) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Padrastro mount (Padrastro = Stepfather).

Atienza (114) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Breathtaking !! kay:

Particularly love #503 & 511, but it's difficult to pick some out -
there are so many places where I would feel at home immediately...


----------



## buho

Thank you so much yansa!


----------



## buho

Atienza (115) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (117) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (120) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (118) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María del Rey church and the wall.

Atienza (122) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Some 11th-12th century romanesque romos of the tower.

Atienza (123) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (125) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (127) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (129) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (130) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (131) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Bartolomé church.

Atienza (132) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (133) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (134) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (135) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Atienza (138) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (139) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (140) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (141) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (144) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

España square.

Atienza (146) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (147) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (149) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (150) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (152) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The Dolphins fountain, 1784.

Atienza (153) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A 15th century palace, where Juan Bravo was born. He was one of the "comuneros" who fought in the 16th century against King Charles V, defending the castilian cities and privileges.

Atienza (166) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (156) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another 15th century palace.

Atienza (158) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (159) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (160) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (163) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (168) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Bartolomé church, in the lower part of Atienza.

Atienza (170) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (178) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Atienza (179) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (180) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another gate of the Wall, and a roman fountain. 

Atienza (171) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (173) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (182) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (186) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another romanesque church, a bit far away, Santa María del Val.

Atienza (187) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (188) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atienza (190) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

I really missed the impressions from Castile and am glad you are here again, Buho! 

Impressions like the lonely tower (Atienza 123), the endless seeming view
in Atienza 131, or the beautiful Romanesque church Santa Maria del Val! kay:


----------



## buho

Thank you yansa!


----------



## buho

In the road from Atienza to Sigüenza, there is a small village called *Imón de las Salinas*. Salinas = Salt mines. It is one of the biggest salt mines in Castile, and have been used since the 10th century, until some years ago. 

Salinas de Imón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salinas de Imón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The factories nowadays preserved were built in the 18th century, and the salt mine was opened until 1999.

Salinas de Imón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salinas de Imón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salinas de Imón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salinas de Imón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salinas de Imón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salinas de Imón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salinas de Imón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salinas de Imón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salinas de Imón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Some of the streets seem to be endless... 

I love the pic with the pilgrim's shoe! kay:

Land full of treasures...


----------



## buho

In fact it's a 1.500 metres long street! 
Thanks yansa! :cheers:


----------



## buho

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Juan church.

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from cvc.cervantes.es










Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

We left Castrojeriz, crossing Odra river using a romanesque bridge. 

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castrojeriz, and the way.

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

The first of #543 and the last of #544 are very picturesque... kay:

Detected some exemplars of the Wild Teasel, a plant which really fits in
that great landscape...


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

At the other side of the bridge, there is Palencia province. *Itero de la Vega*, 180 inhabitants.










A pilgrim's hospital, 12th century.

Itero del Castillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Itero del Castillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Itero del Castillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Itero del Castillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fitero bridge.

Puente Fitero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Itero de la Vega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Itero de la Vega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Justice roll, 1529.

Itero de la Vega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Itero de la Vega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

CF_0498 Itero de la Vega by Miquel Acevedo, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The next point is *Frómista*, 800 inhabitants.










And there's where I saw the *Canal de Castilla* or Castile Chanel. It's a canal in the north of Spain. Constructed between the last half of the 18th century and the first half of the 19th century, it runs 207 km through the provinces of Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid, made to arrive to Cantabria and Santander harbour so they could export the main castilian products: wool and cereals. 

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

They built 200 kms, with Pisuerga and Carrión rivers water, but there were many troubles and not much money, and suddenly appeared the train, so the chanel was never finished.

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr










Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The way goes parallel to the chanel, because the boats used to be towed by mules.

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The locks are maybe the most impressive engine, so the ships could go up and down slopes. 

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Canal de Castilla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr










Some spanish docs about the chanel.


----------



## yansa

Great updates again.
Particularly love that pic of Fitero Bridge! kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks again yansa!


----------



## buho

Frómista.

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The most famous church of Frómista, San Martín. One of the best romanesque examples in Spain. 

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Now it looks as a small village, but in fact it was the church of a big 11th century monastery. 










Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Breathtaking under that blue sky - the Romanesque gem San Martin! kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The Orestes capital.

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

25 kms away from Frómista there is a village called Husillos, and there were a couple of meetings of Castile bishops in the year 1088-1104. In Husillos, inside the church, there was a roman sarcophagus, made in the 2nd century a.C. A romanesque medieval sculptor saw it and liked it, so he copied it in this capital. Renaissance much earlier than the style we actually know s Renaissance. 

Sarcófago de Husillos (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sarcófago de Husillos (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Martín de Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Frómista village is nothing special.

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Once again thank you for this wonderful thread full of Medieval art!


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

San Pedro church, 15-16th century.

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

san pedro fromista 5 by Jose Luis Cidón, en Flickr

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Frómista by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Let's make room!


----------



## buho

In Segovia province there is a small village with 337 inhabitants, with a beautiful and historic square. *Martín Muñoz de las Posadas*, very close to Arévalo (Ávila).










Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The square is a renaissance complex, due to Diego de Espinosa, grand inquisitor during the reign of Felipe II, who was born in this village. 

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Pic by dofimagen in Panoramio.










A Greco painting inside the church. Pic from pueblos-espana.org










The renaissance town hall.

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cardenal Espinosa palace.

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The palace was built in 1569-1572, designed by the same architect who built el Escorial monastery.

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio del cardenal Diego de Espinosa by marioadaja, en Flickr

esquina by marioadaja, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Martín Muñoz de las Posadas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic by Ricardo Melgar.


----------



## yansa

I really enjoyed your updates, buho! kay: kay:


----------



## buho

*Santa María la Real de Nieva*, in Segovia province, 500 inhabitants.










The village grew in the late 14th century thanks to the monastery founded by Catalina of Lancaster, who was married with castilian king Enrique III. 

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El ayuntamiento.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Santa María la Real monastery, a gothic complex built in 1393-1432. 

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr

Iglesia - Aljarfe by Alberto, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

But if you go to Nieva, you have to see the cloister. 

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's a bit rough, but it's really interesting because many capitals represent the real life in the middle ages. One of the few religious capitals, the flight into Egypt.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Annunciation.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One of the most frequent issues is the daily life in the monastery, like this monk preaching from the pulpit.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And haunting scenes, like this nobile man with a lion.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Heraldic and vegetal images. Castilla y León.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bullfighting.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A christian knight attacks a muslim one, who turns around asking for mercy. 

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## rob in cal

Buho, some of these photos remind me of a great day trip I took one day in July 1984 when I travelled with some fellow classmates and teachers in my Spanish language school to Salamanca, and on the way back to Madrid we stopped in Avila, a magical town at night (at least to my 17 year old mind).


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Phantastic again! kay:
Love the last pic of #566, very expressive...

The bullfight: Hm, the bull seems to win, I can't say that I'm sad about this.


----------



## buho

yansa said:


> The bullfight: Hm, the bull seems to win, I can't say that I'm sad about this.


I agree :lol:



> Buho, some of these photos remind me of a great day trip I took one day in July 1984 when I travelled with some fellow classmates and teachers in my Spanish language school to Salamanca, and on the way back to Madrid we stopped in Avila, a magical town at night (at least to my 17 year old mind).


Salamanca and Ávila are both two of castilian (and spanish) jewels!

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Un paseo por Salamanca 7/9 by Javier Garrido, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Two fabulous images above.....


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

A peasant with a goat, and a giving a basket to the monk: the example of the villagers giving their tributes to the monastery. 

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Haunting scenes.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fighting.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A mule carrying a bear. 

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Haunting a bear.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One of the most special capitals, representing the monks building the cloister.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castilian calendar scenes. December and january, represented as the oldman (the year ending) and the young man (the year starting), both with winter clothes.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

March, with the vine pruning. And april, the spring represented by a young man on a horse, with flowers in the hand.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

May, with a falconry scene. And june, the wheat harvest. 

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

July and august, it's the time of the season! 

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

September, plowing the fields.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

November and the pig slaughter. And december, the christmas big meals.

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María la Real de Nieva by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

*Turégano* is a 1,000 inhabitants village, 34 km away from Segovia. It has always been a property of Segovia's bishop since the 12th century. 









And built as the bishop's house, there is this 15th century castle. 

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Nice pictures, beautiful details. What heritage!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful! Thank you for sharing! 

Love Santa Maria la Real de Nieva, Turégano Castle and the Castilian calendar scenes! kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks!

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The castle was built using a romanesque church.

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor.

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santiago church, with a romanesque apse.

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

*Fuentidueña[/B, north of Segovia province, 100 inhabitants.










Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María del Arrabal, with some romanesque parts. 

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cellars in caves.

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## buho

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful! Particularly love the last set! kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks


----------



## buho

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There was a big palace in Fuentidueña in the 18th century, but it's only preserved the chapel.

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from expreso.info










Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

16th century hospital ruins.

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The romanesque church. 

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

You can't get close to the castle because there is a fence, the same with another romanesque church now ruined. 

Fuentidueña (Segovia). Iglesia de San Martín by Inge, en Flickr

But the apse is far, far away, in the Metropolitan Museum of New York. Pic from metmuseum.org










Fuentidueña Chapel by austinNYC, en Flickr

I was a bit disappointed because I couldn't see the walls and the castle... but when I went away, I stopped in the road. 

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful pic of the romanesque church with the blossoming tree...
And I love the last pics, view to castle and walls! kay:


----------



## buho

Thank you a lot yansa


----------



## buho

Welcome to a new province, Albacate. This is *Alcaraz*, 1,500 inhabitants.










A medieval tower a few kms away.

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ruins of the castle.

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Plaza Mayor is one of the best renaissance squares in Spain, built in the 16th century.

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The two towers are very close. The right tower was built by the town hall in 1555, as a clock tower. The left one belongs to the church. 

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Andrés de Vandelvira, maybe the best renaissance architect of Spain, he was born in Alcaraz. 

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

I knew the renaissance square before I visited Alcaraz, but I didn't know the charming medieval streets. 

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful! Central Spain really is full of endless (dry) landcapes and cozy little villages and cities.


----------



## christos-greece

Really beautiful, very nice updates from Spain :cheers:


----------



## yansa

A great joy to visit your thread, buho! 
The small streets are so charming!
Great pics of Alcaraz in#590!


----------



## buho

Thanks to all!


----------



## buho

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This is the only remaining arc of a renaissance aqueduct, built in the 15-16th centuries. 

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The few ruins of the castle.

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful sets, you had luck with the light for photography those days, buho! kay:

Lovely small streets again!


----------



## buho

The Royal Factory of Clothes, founded in the 18th century.

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's abandoned... 

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There is a romanticist garden, made in 1835.

Real Fábrica de Paños de Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Fábrica de Paños de Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Fábrica de Paños de Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Fábrica de Paños de Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Fábrica de Paños de Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Fábrica de Paños de Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main square.

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The entry to some moorish caves, 8 kms long under Brihuega, made in the 10-11th century.

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr






Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The old moorish castle, reconverted into a graveyard.

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

An early 13th sanctuary.

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates from Spain :cheers:


----------



## baerd

Interesting informative pics. 
I like this one:



>


:cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A convent, nowadays the World Miniatures Museum.

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr






Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There are a lot of metres of the wall preserved.

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Brihuega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Fine updates, buho, like the wonderful castle in #623! kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

Then I visited *Pastrana*, close to 1,000 inhabitants. I only knew there was a palace, but I didn't expect it was like a small Toledo, a beautiful medieval village. 










Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The access to the square.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza de la Hora (the Hour square), with the dukes palace. 

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This window is the reason of the name "the hour square". Ana de Mendoza de la Cerda, the Éboli prince, was married with Ruy Gómez de Silva, personal councillor of Felipe II. 
After her husband's death in 1573, she formed an alliance at Court with the King's undersecretary of state, Antonio Pérez. They were accused of betraying state secrets which led to her arrest in 1579. She was under arrest in a room of thi palace for 13 years, and the window was opened just 1 hour every day.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr










The construction started in 1541, but it was never finished.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The courtyard, never finished.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There are several renaissance roofs.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Y los zócalos de azulejo.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

"Diving" into Middle Ages and Renaissance - wonderful Castile... kay:
Love the wooden Renaissance roof!


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In this room the princess of Éboli was locked up for 12 years.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main room.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

After the palace, I visited the main church in Pastrana. One of the ugliest I've ever seen outdoors.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But nice inside. The bishop of the region was son of the Éboli princess, so she was buried here.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## baerd

Carved wooden roofs are just amazing, each detail looks great. So much artistic work to create it! 
:cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks for commenting!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But inside this church there is a jewel, unique in Europe. This 6 flemish tapestries, four of them made in 1472-1475, unique for its age and representing contemporary battles. The tapestries represent Alcazarquivir battle, a portuguese military campaign in the north of África. 

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The tapestries were owned by the Portugal monarchy, so it's a mystery how arrived to Pastrana, but we know they are in the church since the early 16th century.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Some other late 15th century tapestries, representing the take of Alcazarseguer by the portuguese king Alfonso V. 

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And finally the dukes pantheon, with the tomb of the princess of Éboli and her family.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medieval streets, you can get lost in time walking in Pastrana.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Thank you for this gorgeous updates, buho! :applause:
One favourite after the other, beautiful and unique the flemish tapestries kay:,
and I also love the old streets of Pastrana!


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The old jewish synagogue.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

DSC00807 by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

DSC00810b by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful old streets to get lost in...  kay:


----------



## buho

Thank you my friend!


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> Thank you my friend!


It was my pleasure, dear buho!


----------



## buho

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

When I was leaving Pastrana, I remembered a place I heard about. I also saw one of the two convents founded in Pastrana by Santa Teresa.

Pastrana y el XI Festival Ducal 2012 by JOSE-MARIA MORENO GARCIA, en Flickr

Convento del Carmen, Pastrana-GU by Adolfo Jimenez, en Flickr

And I found what I was looking for: *the cave of the Moors*. There are several cave and passages completely abbandoned, that are not natural but made by the men.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

We really don't know when they were made, prerroman, visigothic... who knows.

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

They talk about iberian writtings in the walls, I don't know if they are talking about this ones... 

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pastrana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Another year of your educational and informative thread. Well done! And a Merry Christmas :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks and Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## buho

*Fuentelencina* is a tiny village close to Pastrana that I just visited for 10 minutes. 










Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The renaissance Plaza Mayor.

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Some medieval wall ruins. 

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuentelencina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful, beautiful updates again, buho! kay:
I would love to explore those caves...

Best wishes to you for 2017!


----------



## buho

Thanks a lot my friend


----------



## buho

I made a one day trip I could name "Small villages, big churchs". Some of them are not villages with a church, but churches with a village. *Sasamón*, 30 kms west of Burgos, close to 500 inhabitants. 










A roman bridge out of the village.

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The only remains of the medieval wall, with the gate.

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Julius Caesar, the name of the roman village was Segisama Julia.

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The square, with the town hall, the fountain and the Santa María la Real church.

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón was a bishop's see during the 11th century with Burgos. Burgos built the huge gothic cathedral, so Sasamón started building this in the 13th century. 

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

The church with it's door - what a gem... kay:
Very fine pics!


----------



## buho

Thanks


----------



## buho

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

You can clearly see how the construction continued very simplified: Sasamón had lost the battle against Burgos. 

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The cloister, late 15th century.

Sasamón by José María Gallardo, en Flickr

Sasamón by José María Gallardo, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And finally, this arc is the only remain of a disappeared village, 1 km away from Sasamón. 

Sin título by Stefano Pizzetti, en Flickr


----------



## buho

*Olmillos de Sasamón* is 3km away from Sasamón, with just 100 inhabitants.

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Not bad.

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmillos de Sasamón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful! kay:

Is the well-kept castle a hotel now, buho?


----------



## buho

Yepp, hotel and restaurant :yes:


----------



## buho

My next point in the map was *Astudillo*, in the east of Palencia province. 1,000 inhabitants. 










It's surrounded by low mountains with forests and eolic windmills.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And dozens of chimneys that belong to underground cellars.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

For a while, Pisuerga river divided the kingdoms of Castilla and León, and this castle was one of that places that defended the border in the 10th century.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The village from the castle.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

You also can see one of the most peculiar elements in Palencia region: old dovecotes, some as elaborated as this one that looks like a small castle.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Martín gate, the only remaining from the old medieval wall.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The best times for Astudillo were the 13th and 14th centuries, and there are some preserved buildings from that ages, like this St María church.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The most interesting building in Astudillo, one of the weird monuments in the north Castilla: Real Monasterio de Santa Clara.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's a palace and a convent, mudéjar style, founded by María de Padilla in the year 1353. She was the lover of king Pedro I "the Cruel", that met her here.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

One day I will have to find out more about that "love story" between
María de Padilla and Kind Pedro I "the Cruel".


----------



## buho

It's Game of Thrones style, Pedro I was called "the Cruel" by his enemies, but "the Just" by his friends, and was killed by his brother...


----------



## buho

This is the facade of the palace, the same in Tordesillas and the Reales Alcázares of Sevilla and many other mudéjar palaces. 

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La fachada de la iglesia.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The gothic church, with a big wood roof. 

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

María de Padilla was buried here in 1361, as the convent founder. 

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The convent, and specially the palace, were almost ruined. It was restaured by the nuns! And they are good... The choir is preserved in the Archeological Museum of Madrid. 

Coro de Astudillo (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Coro de Astudillo (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

You only can see the palace, converted into a museum, because it's still an enclosed convent. The palace roof. 

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

María de Padilla was dead in 1361 due to the black pest. His lover, Pedro I was killed by his own brother in 1369, so the palace was never finished. The workers run away because they would probably punished by the new king who murdered Pedro I. This plasters were never finished.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another room.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This Christ from Astudillo is nowadays in the Cloisters Museum in New York, http://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/473008 










The window from the María de Padilla bedroom, where she waited for her lover Pedro I. 

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

I thank you for this wonderful updates, buho! kay:
Love the palace and particularly the two last pictures!


----------



## buho

Thank you yansa, a moorish-christian mix, as you like :wink2:


----------



## buho

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The garden of the convent, with the wall and the tower.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The apse.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The village is not a wonder, but not bad.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La plaza Mayor.

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Astudillo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Beautiful Spain! I've visited many of the southern cities yet like Alicante,Valencia, Elche and Andalucia. Just gorgeous!


----------



## buho

Thanks! :wink2:


----------



## yansa

Buho, a thread full of favourites. 

From the last sets I particularly love #679/3 and #680/3 and 8. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice updates as well, buho


----------



## buho

Thanks to all


----------



## buho

*Támara de Campos* is just a 79 inhabitants village. The population was more than 700 just a century ago, and there is only a less than 15 years person living in Támara... In some years, it will be just a desertic place.










The fields and the dovecotes. This region in Palencia is called "Tierra de Campos" (Fields Land), and has been called along the centuries as the barn of Spain.

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Big church for a 79 inhabitants village... 

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ruins of the wall.

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The school, early 20th century architecture. 

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Miguel church, with a 12th century romanesque tower. 

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Hipólito el Real church, built alonf the 14th and 15th centuries, with some later additions.

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The tower is known as "la Moza de Campos" (the translation would be "lady of the fields"), buit in the 16th century replacing the old one. 

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Inside is even better. 

Iglesia de la Asunción y san Hipólito de Támara de Campos en Palencia by Sira Gadea, en Flickr

Iglesia de la Asunción y san Hipólito de Támara de Campos en Palencia by Sira Gadea, en Flickr

Just see the organ on a column, and the stairs to the choir. 

Iglesia de la Asunción y san Hipólito de Támara de Campos en Palencia by Sira Gadea, en Flickr

Iglesia de la Asunción y san Hipólito de Támara de Campos en Palencia by Sira Gadea, en Flickr

Iglesia de la Asunción y san Hipólito de Támara de Campos en Palencia by Sira Gadea, en Flickr

Interior de San Hipolito de Támara by Juanjo, en Flickr

Iglesia de la Asunción y san Hipólito de Támara de Campos en Palencia by Sira Gadea, en Flickr

Detalle del coro by Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Oh I love this: #688/1 - wonderful building and photography! kay:

Very much like the design and materials of the building in #687/2!


----------



## buho

Thanks


----------



## buho

Todays banner is León, located in Castilla y León


----------



## buho

A few metres away, the chapel of the old pilgrims hospital.

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dovecotes.

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Támara de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful update full of favourites!
I particularly love No. 9 and 14! :applause:


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho

20 km away, after Frómista, there is *Villalcázar de Sirga*, in the St James way. 150 inhabitants, huge church.










Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The church was built by the Templars in the late 12th century. 

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

In front of it, Villasirga counts palace. 

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Not an interesting village.

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalcázar de Sirga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I couldn't get inside the church, but it looks great.

Villalcázar de Sirga, Santa María by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

090_villalcazar_sirga_14 by sottomondo2, en Flickr

Colegiata Románica Santa Maria La Blanca en Villalcázar de Sirga Palencia 20 capiteles by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

P7290107 by adolfo667, en Flickr

Villalcazar de Sirga by Jesus Gámez <b>bluecatproject</b>, en Flickr

Here were buried Alfonso X brother, and a templar tombstone. 

250 - Sepulcros Policromados - Iglesia Santa María - Villalcázar de Sirga (Palencia) - Spain. by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr

Foto de cvc.cervantes.es










Pic from http://maravillasdeespana.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## buho

Next I visited *Carrión de los Condes*. One of the most populated villages in the region, 2.000 inhabitants. And also in the St James way.

carri by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It was really important in the middle ages. Ruins of the medieval wall.

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's the oldest church in Carrión, mid 12th century.

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The most beautiful place in Carrión IMHO, Santiago church. 

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It was built in the mid 12th century.

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The facade sculptures, specially the Christ, have a so high quality... it could perfectly be a roman god. 

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## xPeriaTX

This is out of place and interesting!


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## General Electric

Old stones, very spectacular and impressive


----------



## buho

Thanks kay:


----------



## buho

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The common jobs in the middle ages, like shoemaker, blacksmith, etc.

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago, Carrión de los Condes (Palencia). by Ray Escámez Rivero, en Flickr

Pic from románicoaragonés.com










Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión river.

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa Clara.

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And I finally visited San Zoilo monastery, one of the oldest and most important in Castilla history, documented since the year 948.

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There is almost nothing from the 10th century. The church is baroque, the cloister was built in the 16th century... 

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Carrión de los Condes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Claustro de San Zoilo-Carrion de los Condes(Palencia) by alaejano58, en Flickr

X-treme by Juan Carlos, en Flickr

Eternal by Juan Carlos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

Next village: *Saldaña*.










My first impression wasn't good... looked like a modern, industrial village, with beautiful surroundings. 

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A square full of cars, a 20th century church... 

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The town hall, modern too.

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This porched square doesn't look bad. 

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main street, with late 19th-early 20th century buildings. 

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The castle, only a few ruins... 

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The castle that was built in the 10th century was preserved until not many years ago, this pic was made in 1893... 



















The main church, not interesting.

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But... ey, yes, this is the old town, and I liked it. 

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Valdavia palace, I love this architecture style. The transition of 15-16th century, the late gothic style produced the most lovely palaces in my oppinion. 

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The savage men are commonly used in the spanish heraldry as a symbol of the first humanity, and the age of a nobiliary family.

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

An oldman came to me and told me to look for the claw of a bear. I thought it was sculpted, but not, it was a real claw. He told me it was already in the facade when he was a kid, one of the old marquis haunted the bear and hung it here. 

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Great details. I found the "savage man" with his hairy limbs and wooden club particularly interesting.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always; well done :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## Antonio227

Magnificent images.


----------



## Antonio227

This poem is pertinent:



> *Castilla*
> 
> El ciego sol se estrella
> en las duras aristas de las armas,
> llaga de luz los petos y espaldares
> y flamea en las puntas de las lanzas.
> 
> El ciego sol, la sed y la fatiga.
> Por la terrible estepa castellana,
> al destierro, con doce de los suyos,
> polvo, sudor y hierro el Cid cabalga.
> 
> Cerrado está el mesón a piedra y lodo...
> Nadie responde. Al pomo de la espada
> y al cuento de las picas, el postigo
> va a ceder... ¡Quema el sol, el aire abrasa!
> 
> A los terribles golpes,
> de eco ronco, una voz pura, de plata
> y de cristal, responde... Hay una niña
> muy débil y muy blanca,
> en el umbral. Es toda
> ojos azules; y en los ojos, lágrimas.
> Oro pálido nimba
> su carita curiosa y asustada.
> 
> «¡Buen Cid! Pasad... El rey nos dará muerte,
> arruinará la casa
> y sembrará de sal el pobre campo
> que mi padre trabaja...
> Idos. El Cielo os colme de venturas...
> En nuestro mal, ioh Cid!, no ganáis nada».
> 
> Calla la niña y llora sin gemido...
> Un sollozo infantil cruza la escuadra
> de feroces guerreros,
> y una voz inflexible grita: «¡En marcha!»
> 
> El ciego sol, la sed y la fatiga.
> Por la terrible estepa castellana,
> al destierro, con doce de los suyos
> polvo, sudor y hierro, el Cid cabalga.
> 
> *Manuel Machado*


----------



## buho

Thanks


----------



## buho

Another popular house, known as the "bent house". 

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And behind, one of the most lovely squares in Castilla, the Old Square.

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And I left Saldaña.

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

6 km away from Saldaña there is one of the most visited places in Palencia province, the *roman house of la Olmeda*. It was found in 1968, and the I-IV d.C. mosaics are great.










The modern building made in 2009 to cover the roman house.

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de la Olmeda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

The factory is out of the fence of the Royal Site. There are two monumental gates, this one is the Queen gate. And the building next to it is the Princes House, built in 1770 for his sons, and their servants. 

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The gate was bult in 1784, also with king Carlos III.

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Inside the enclosure there is a completely baroque old town built around the royal palace. 

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr










La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

There are several baroque churchs, built in the mid 18th century. 

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia del Rosario - Interior by Alberto, en Flickr

Iglesia del Rosario - Retablo de San Mateo by Alberto, en Flickr

The main square.

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic by Edu&Eri Viajes.










La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The square and the famous baroque street market.

Iglesia de los Dolores (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The closest part to the royal palace. Ouside, Segovia gate, a baroque ironwork made in 1767. 

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The king guards headquarters.

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

At the other side of the street, the royal horses stables. 

Caballerizas Reales del Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (8) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caballerizas Reales del Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caballerizas Reales del Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caballerizas Reales del Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nowadays the building are common housing. 

Caballerizas Reales del Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Veleta (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

And finally, the Royal Palace of la Granja de San Ildefonso, the castilian Versailles. The first you see is the chapel.

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Capilla Real (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

No pics allowed inside... but the chapel is awesome. Pic by Irmgard Colpaert in pinterest.










In the chapel there is buried king Felipe V and his wife Isabel from Farnesio, one of the few spanish kings buried out of el Escorial monastery. Pic by Bocachete in Wikipedia.










Pic by Djibnet.










Pic by proyectosiete.com










The entry to the gardens.

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (17) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (15) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The lateral facade. The baroque palace was built since 1721, designed by Theodor Ardemans. 

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (18) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (21) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

It's forbidden to make pics inside the palace... so I just could shot some. 

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A map of the Granja gardens, 146 hectares designed by the french René Carlier, with 21 fountains made of plumb, several ponds, a 25,000 m2 labirynth, sculptures...


----------



## buho

In front of the lateral facade of the palace, there is the Fame parterre. 

Parterre de la Fama (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Parterre de la Fama (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main characters are Apolo and Dafne, with the greek god chasing Dafne.

Apolo, parterre de la Fama (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Apolo, parterre de la Fama (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dafne is being converted into a laurel, so she could scape from Apolo. 

Parterre de la Fama (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Parterre de la Fama (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Parterre de la Fama (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Parterre de la Fama (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the end of the parterre, the Fame fountain.

Fuente de la Fama (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de la Fama (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Following the path, one of the most beautiful fountains: the Baths of Diana. And also the most expensive and the fountain that spends the most water. 

Fuente de los Baños de Diana (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Baños de Diana (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Baños de Diana (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Baños de Diana (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Baños de Diana (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Baños de Diana (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Baños de Diana (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

We can go walking and watching all the fountains. There are two twin fountains with dragons. 

Fuente de los Dragones Altos (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Dragones Altos (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Dragones Altos (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Dragones Bajos (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Dragones Bajos (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (45) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The central part of the gardens is the 8 streets square. Is a square with a Mercury sculpture in the centre, and surrounded by 8 fountains representing the main Olimpic gods. 

Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This is Saturn.

Saturno, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saturno, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Saturno, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Atena.

Atenea, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Atenea, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Hércules.

Hércules, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Hércules, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Deméter.

Ceres, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ceres, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mercurio y Pandora, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mercurio y Pandora, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poseidón.

Neptuno, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Neptuno, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Victory (Nike). 

Victoria, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Victoria, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mars.

Marte, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Marte, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And finally Cibeles, a roman goddess but with a hispanic origin.

Cibeles, Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de las Ocho Calles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The low cups fountain. 

Fuente de las Tazas de Abajo (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de las Tazas de Abajo (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de las Tazas de Abajo (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Canastillo fountain, quite simple but one of the most spectacular when it's working. 

Fuente del Canastillo (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente del Canastillo (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

70 pumps that reach 40 metres high.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, buho :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks


----------



## buho

Around the fountain there are several mythologic sculptoric groups. 

Plaza del Canastillo (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza del Canastillo (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza del Canastillo (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza del Canastillo (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Latona fountain, the mother of Apolo and Diana. It's also known as the frogs fountain.

Fuente de Latona (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Latona (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Latona (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Latona (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Latona (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Square pond, one of the biggest.

Estanque de el Cuadrado (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And this is the "Mar" (Sea), the main pond of la Granja. It's really big, but if all the fountains worked at the same time, it would be empty in just 13 hours. The fountains waste the same amount of water as Segovia city (50,000 inhabitants). 

El Mar (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Mar (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Suspiros bridge (Sighs bridge), made in the 19th century as a romantic element.

Puente de los Suspiros (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puente de los Suspiros (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puente de los Suspiros (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puente de los Suspiros (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

High Cups fountain.

Fuente de las Tazas de Arriba (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Until now, we have just seen the part in the red circle. 










Let's see the rest.

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (91) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (90) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Andrómeda fountain, with Perseo slashing the dragon. 

Fuente de Andrómeda (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Andrómeda (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Andrómeda (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Andrómeda (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Dragones de Media Luna (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Dragones de Media Luna (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Next is Apolo fountain, the first one of the horse race group. 

Fuente de Apolo (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Apolo (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de El Mascarón (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And finally Neptune, god of the oceans. 

Fuente de Neptuno (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for documenting this extraordinary statuary! This palace is a revelation.


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

The Cascada nueva ("new waterfall"), in front of the main facade of the palace. It's a big waterfall with marble steps. It starts in the Three Graces, and ends in Anfititre fountain.

Cascada Nueva (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cascada Nueva (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Three Graes fountain, and the Marbles arbor in the back.

Fuente de las Tres Gracias (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de las Tres Gracias (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cenador de Mármoles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cenador de Mármoles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cenador de Mármoles (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cascada Nueva (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Anfititre fountain, in front of the king's room. 

Fuente de Anfítrite, Cascada Nueva (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Anfítrite, Cascada Nueva (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cascada Nueva (Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## danmartin1985

amazing collection of medieval cities. very good job indeed.


----------



## buho

Thanks a lot!


----------



## buho

30 km south from San Esteban, there are the ruins of the arevacos city of *Tiermes*. As it is usual, the sacred places of the past continued to be sacred places, as this romanesque hermitage shows. 

Ermita de Santa María de Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

7-Tiermes (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

7-Tiermes (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

7-Tiermes (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de Santa María de Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de Santa María de Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de Santa María de Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de Santa María de Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de Santa María, Montejo de Tiermes (Soria, Spain). by Angel Armendariz, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Tiermes was an arevacos city, allied to the city of Numancia. Since the 4th century b.C., it was a roman city later, so we can see the forum ruins.

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But the interesting part of Tiermes is the rock excaved part. 

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The aqueduct is also dug in the rock. 

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One of the water wells from inside the aqueduct.

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Fascinating discoveries as always, Buho. Love that Roman aqueduct.


----------



## yansa

I particularly love your update #843, buho! kay:
The Roman ruins also are great!


----------



## buho

Thanks! 

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A rock house with stairs in the middle, also sculpted in the rock.

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The Sun gate, also sculpted in the rock. 

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And I finally show you the most emblematic element in Tiermes, this rock bleachers. It seems like a theatre, but it was built by the arevacos before the romans. I suppose it was used to see sport events, but also to meetings of the people so they could take important decisions. 

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tiermes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

#847/4, #848/7 and #849/4, 6 are my favourites! kay:

Going further and further back in time - very exciting...


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho

Today I'll show you *Huete*, a 1,800 inhabitants village in northwest of Cuenca. 










It's a village plenty of religious buildings of the baroque ages. I parked next to the bishop's palace. 

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jesus and Mary convent.

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from descubrecuenca.com










Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The ruins of the castle, high on the mountain. 

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The main street.

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The clock tower, built in 1795. 

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The apse, the only remain of this late romanesque church.

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ey yansa, the wild men again 

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Charming places, great history, nice pictures! kay:


----------



## yansa

Ben has just found the right words. 

My favourites are the lonely Romanesque apse, and this wonderful picture:



buho said:


> Jesus and Mary convent.
> 
> Huete by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

I love #853.7, with that lone figure silhouetted on the skyline.


----------



## capricorn2000

exhilerating and I'm overwhelmed with that grand rocks carved obviously in the ancient times.


----------



## buho

Thanks to all for your kind comments! :cheers:


----------



## buho

Next I visited *Priego*, a 1,000 inhabitants village in the north of Cuenca province. 










Not so much monuments as Huete, but located in a much better place, the Cuenca mountain range. 

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Despeñaperros tower (Despeñaperros = dogs precipice), the only remain of and old moorish castle.

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A small memorial to Luis Ocaña, a spanish cyclist who won the France Tour in 1973 and was born in this village.

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The 16th century church.

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor.

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The town hall was the Priego counts palace, built in 1553.

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful situated village!
I love the pic with the town hall and fountain, and the street that leads
to the archway! kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There are also several convents very close to the village. This one is the Rosal convent, 2 kms away, built in 1525 and nowadays ruined. 

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego (Cuenca). Convento el Rosal by Inge, en Flickr

This is San Miguel de las Victorias, in a really beautiful environment. 

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Driving in Cuenca region is great, the road goes down in the canyon, just like the rive, there are red wicker fields... The pictures (specially mine) don't show the real beauty of the place. 

Priego (Cuenca) by Agueda Carrasco, en Flickr

Hoz de Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Hoz de Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Hoz de Priego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerta a la Serrania Alta by justino bordallo, en Flickr

Hoces de Beteta by Angel Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Some roe deers crossed the road just in front of me, but I just could make a pic of the ass of one :lol:

Nacimiento del río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nacimiento del río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And then I arrived to a natural monument, the *birth of the river Cuervo* (Cuervo = Crow).  

Nacimiento del río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

When I went it was a bit cold, so the waterfall was completely frozen... Not so cold in fact, it was maybe +2º.

Nacimiento del río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nacimiento del río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nacimiento del río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nacimiento del Río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nacimiento del Río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful update, buho, enjoyed it very much! kay:
What a dreamlike, fairytale-like frozen waterfall...


----------



## buho

Thanks for commenting as always yansa, my most faithful follower!


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> Thanks for commenting as always yansa, my most faithful follower!


It's my pleasure to follow this beautiful thread! 
Spain has so many little-known treasures...


----------



## Why-Why

Just beautiful. Love that red wicker field!


----------



## buho

Frozen is great, but I'll go again in a warmer moment to see the waterfall. 

Nacimiento del río Cuervo by Robby25, en Flickr´

nacimiento del rio cuervo by antonio, en Flickr

Cuenca, Rio Cuervo by pepebarambio, en Flickr

Nacimiento del Río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nacimiento del Río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nacimiento del Río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nacimiento del Río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nacimiento del Río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nacimiento del Río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nacimiento del Río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

In the way between Priego and the Cuervo river, I saw a traffic signal that suggested me where to go then. *Molina de Aragón*, in Guadalajara province, going throw the High Tajo river natural park. 3.500 inhabitants.










I needed to make a stop to see this view.

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The castle is the most relevant monument, built in the 13th century, surrounded by the wall. 

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

San Francisco monastery and the castle. 

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The old medieval bridge. 

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful San Francisco monastery and castle! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

I thought the only remarkable monument in Molina was the castle, but I saw a beautiful old city, with many proud and old nobiliary houses, traditional architecture and medieval streets. 

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

An old church, nowadays common houses.

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Old palaces.

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One singular palace, this one was built in the 18th century by Fernando de Valdés, gobernor of the Philippines islands and viceroy of Manila. The Philippines islands were part of Spain for almost 400 years.

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful colonnaded streets! Another fine "discovery", Buho!


----------



## yansa

Phantastic updates... kay:

Interesting background stories about Mustang and Dollar!  

Thank you for choosing that "Rays in Zafra"-pic, buho - you know that
I love severe weather conditions, don't you?  The castle is very pittoresque!


----------



## buho

I love severe weather conditions when I'm warm at home 

Thanks!


----------



## buho

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Following one of the porched streets you arrive to San Miguel churh, built in the late 15th early 16th century, in the golden ages of Ampudia. 

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The big, big tower is 62 metres tall and is called "Giralda de Campos". 

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Un lugar para rezar by Leanmar1, en Flickr

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The other famous monument in Ampudia is the 15th century castle, but it's too much restored IMHO... 

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

What a nice update! My favs are No. 6, 11 and this beautiful pic kay:



buho said:


> Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa!


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## ruben alexander

Very nice places, especially Ampudia and Zafra castle, thanks for sharing


----------



## buho

Thank you!


----------



## buho

*Dueñas* is a 2.700 inhabitants village in the south of Palencia. 










Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza mayor.

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Agustín convent is the most important building in Dueñas, and one of the most important Agustinos convent in Spain.

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The church.

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from Zarateman, en Wikipedia.










The artpiece inside the church is the apse, with the altarpiece and the Buendía tombstones. Pics from Zarateman, in Wikipedia.










Pic from eleldanense, de Wikipedia.










Pics by eleldanense, de Wikipedia.



















Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Enjoyed, among others, very much #910/1, 9, #911/10, 12, #912/1, 8 -
the altar is wonderful! kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

*El Barco de Ávila* is a 2,500 inhabitants village in the west of Ávila province, close to Salamanca. 










12th century walls.

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Ahorcado gate (ahorcado = hanged man), the only preserved in el Barco.

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Casa de los Gasca El Barco de Avila 02 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

The old village combines 3 and 4 floors buildings with some traditional houses. 

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor.

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The town hall.

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The church was built in the late 15th century. 

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila, Iglesia de la Asunción. Reja del presbiterio (s. XVI) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr


----------



## buho

And finally you can see Tormes river, and the great romanesque bridge. 

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The best images are here, with the bridge and the castle.

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful updates, buho - I particularly like the two pics of the church
(with shadows) in #916/4, 5! kay:


----------



## Niemand

Beautiful rich culture of Spain!


----------



## buho

Thanks! :wink2:


----------



## buho

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I was surprised by one thing I've ever seen before: that roof tiles... in the walls. Typical in this village and south Salamanca villages. 

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The end of this village!

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

This west zone of Ávila close to Barco de Ávila and Arenas de San Pedro, are located in Gredos mountains. Pic from FDV, from Wikipedia.










La Laguna Grande, The Big Lake by FotografInstante - D.Salvador, en Flickr

gredos - laguna grande by Ramón Durán, en Flickr

Laguna Grande de Gredos by Delfi Sanchez, en Flickr

Almanzor mountain is the highest here, 2,592 metres high. 

almanzor by katie g*, en Flickr

almanzor by Jose F Fraile, en Flickr

modelado by j, en Flickr

Gredos by davidMlucia, en Flickr

El Torozo.Gredos by zydecajun, en Flickr

El Torozo 2021mts by Tomas Martin, en Flickr


----------



## buho

la galana en subida a venteadero by garcaba2, en Flickr

gredos (26) by Josu, en Flickr

la galana desde el almanzor by j, en Flickr

recogida balizas ultra by Pedro, en Flickr

Cinco Lagunas (Gredos) by Fernando Palacios Rodriguez, en Flickr

The Cirque by Francisco Antunes, en Flickr

laguna del barco 1 by yoguimetal, en Flickr

somewhere in the mountains by Marian Rodriguez, en Flickr

Lagunas del Trampal by Marian Rodriguez, en Flickr

Ávila, Gredos. Los Galayos. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

Gredos 2007 by Wandenauer, en Flickr

Torreón de los Galayos by Miguel Garcia Estecha, en Flickr

My favourite place here: el torreón de los Galayos (tower of Galayos), more than 100 metres high. 

Torreón by Eduardo, en Flickr

Pic from http://www.alloroquemedesadherencio.com/2013/07/galayos-3-de-3-combinacion-lucassur-del.html


----------



## yansa

Great as usual, buho! 

Among my favourites #922/2 and 3 :applause:

Wonderful Gredos Mountains, and I admire the climbers on the Tower of Galayos!


----------



## roballan

La madre patria... beautiful as ever! Great pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice new photos, buho :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thanks a lot for commenting!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome :cheers1:


----------



## buho

In Salamanca province, this is *Béjar*. 13,000 habitantes, so it's the biggest village in the region after Salamanca city.










The first stop is the *El Bosque* de Béjar (Forest of Béjar). It's a renaissance palace and the gardens, built by the Béjar dukes in 1567. 

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The palace is quite simple, but the gardens are nice, with a pond and a moorish arbor. 

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There are some renaissance fountains, with heraldry sculptures. 

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The low garden is a 19th century romantic garden, with some curious elements and fountains. 

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The umbrella fountain.

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

A garden with some nice and curious details, buho! 
Seems to be a hidden gem that is not detected by many visitors?


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful villages! I've never heard of the Gredos Mountains, but they sure look stunning.


----------



## buho

yansa said:


> A garden with some nice and curious details, buho!
> Seems to be a hidden gem that is not detected by many visitors?


Yep, you can be alone :lol:

Thanks to both!


----------



## buho

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Béjar mountains, where is the Covatilla sky station. 

05 Sierra de Bejar La Covatilla Salamanca panoramica by Javier, en Flickr

Randonnée Sierra de Bejar by trekmaniac-is-back, en Flickr

Trampal lagoon.

Laguna grande del Trampal by Juan Carlos Álvarez García, en Flickr

Pic by Jlsgm.










Canchal de la Ceja, is the highest mountain here, 2.428 metres.

El Canchal de la Ceja by Adrián Zarzoso, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Now, let's see Béjar.

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Its a small city, but the biggest in many kms around, with 13,000 inhabitants. 

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Plaza Mayor, with the town hall. It's a prototype very used for town halls in the late 15th century in Castilla and Extremadura. 

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Salvador church.

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the other side of the square, the dukes of Béjar palace, the house of Zúñiga family. It was a medieval castle, and reconverted into a renaissance palace in the 16th century. 

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nowadays it's a school.










Venera fountain, pics by http://ccasconm.blogspot.com.es/2013/07/el-castillo-palacio-de-los-zuniga-en_15.html


----------



## yansa

Beautiful Béjar Mountain region!
I always thought of Spain as of a hot country, but it is much more, as we can see. 

#936: Nice pic of Teatro Cervantes with shadows! kay:

#937: The Dukes of Béjar Palace is very impressive!


----------



## buho

Of course Spain is a hot country, but is big and very biodiverse! Thank you yansa


----------



## buho

Let's make room...


----------



## buho

The square from the palace.

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Jewish museum.

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's next to Santa María church, with a beautiful mudéjar apse. 

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here it is a sculpture of the Moss men. It is said when the moorish were here, the christians were dressed with moss so they couldn't see them, they got close to the walls and took the city. 

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Los hombres de musgo by Valentín, en Flickr

Hombres de musgo by Tourspain, en Flickr

In the river you can see old clothes factories.

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And here you can see a good part of the wall. 

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the last 5 years they have fixed the wall so you can walk for 500 metres. 

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

When I leave a village, I like to look for a good place to have a panoramic vision.

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Béjar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful mudejar apse...
The Moss Men - so they perhaps had the first camouflage suite in history... 
The old clothes factory is an imposing building.
And the city is situated beautifully inmidst the mountains.


----------



## buho

Thank you yansa! In that mountains there is a more beautiful village 

5 kms away from Béjar, in the mountains, there is one of the most charming villages in Spain. Is *Candelario*.










Candelario is a mountain village, with popular architecture that used to have more than 2,000 inhabitants. Nowadays, less than 1,000. 

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Some steep streets with old houses, very homogeneous, with at least 3 floors and combining white and stone. 

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

When you are there, your senses activate. You can smell the smoke of chimneys and chorizo, and you hear the water stream along the streets. The streets have small gutters with water coming from the mountains that clean the village. Candelario has traditionally lived thanks to making pork cold meat: chorizo, loin, salchichón, etc. So they killed the pigs at the traditional way and the water cleaned the streets.

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And this is also the reason of this doors called "batipuerta", you could have it closed and the door opened so you could have light inside and get fresh air inside, but the animals couldn't get in (or escape) and you can get out the head of the pig and cut his nek without getting dirty your house.

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful shots, and fascinating (if gruesome) explanation!


----------



## buho

Why-Why said:


> Beautiful shots, and fascinating (if gruesome) explanation!


:lol: Yes, rural life wasn't easy... In many villages they still kill pigs in the traditional way (including my family) and it's so horrible for an urban person like me... but it's just their life, they kill 2 pigs and they eat from them during all the winter, it's their way of life. Thanks for commenting!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

That's weird here, a modernism building.

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Candelario has a fascinating architecture, very beautiful! kay:
Even the name sounds lovely!
(But I would not liked to have been a pig there!  )


----------



## buho

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Candelario by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here I finished my visit to Candelario!


----------



## yansa

A very authentic place - great! kay:


----------



## buho

Thank you yansa


----------



## buho

Now we go far away from Salamanca, to the lands of Don Quijote: La Mancha, in Ciudad Real. *San Carlos del Valle* is a 1,000 inhabitants village.










In the 16th century, it was just an hermitage where the people of close villages went to pray, but in the 17th-18th century they build a new church, and a whole new village around. 

San Carlos del Valle (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (3) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the times of Carlos III (late 18th century), San Carlos was made with straight streets, with an illustrated urbanism. 

San Carlos del Valle (4) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Plaza Mayor was built in 1713-1729, the same as the church. A beautiful square.

San Carlos del Valle (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Town hall.

San Carlos del Valle (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (8) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (9) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (10) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

San Carlos del Valle (12) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The big baroque church, taller than larger, was built in 1613-1729. It's a bit weird, different to usual spanish churchs, it reminds me more like Germany, like a Dresden church in la Mancha style. 

San Carlos del Valle (18) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (13) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (14) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (17) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (23) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (20) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (24) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from elcampodemontiel.com










San Carlos del Valle (21) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (22) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (25) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (26) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Carlos del Valle (27) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another village soon


----------



## MyGeorge

amazing cities...


----------



## yansa

Funny figures in #958/5 and 6! 

Some of my favourites are #957/3 and 7! kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks a lot!


----------



## buho

In la Mancha, the villages are very different of the north villages. They are further one from each other, and are much more populated. *La Solana* has 16,000 inhabitants. 










But most of them are not really monumental... It's nice for a walk, but nothing special. 

La Solana (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (3) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (9) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (10) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (11) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mi Ruta del Quijote, 86 by pepeltoboso, en Flickr

La Solana (12) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (13) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (14) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

La Solana (19) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (20) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (21) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (23) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (22) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (24) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (25) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (27) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (28) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (29) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Solana (30) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

*Valdepeñas* is one of the most important and populated places in Ciudad Real, 30,000 inhabitants. And famous due to the wines of Valdepeñas. 










Valdepeñas (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (3) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (8) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (9) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main church in Valdepeñas.

Valdepeñas (10) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Most of the church was built in the late 15th century, except for the tower.

Valdepeñas (11) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (12) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (13) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (14) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (15) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

At the other side of the church, the Plaza de España.

Valdepeñas (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (17) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (19) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (20) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (18) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful main church and lovely blue-white building! kay:


----------



## buho

Thank you yansa


----------



## buho

Valdepeñas (22) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (23) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (24) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (25) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (26) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (27) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (28) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (30) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valdepeñas (31) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Valdepeñas is one of the most famous wines in Spain. In fact, Ciudad Real is the biggest producer of grapes in Spain, and La Mancha the biggest in the world, and the grapes are used to make wines in La Rioja and some other places. 

Bodegas Real.

32 150308 Bodegas Real Valdepeñas Umbráculo Paredes Pedrosa arquitectos 2007. 30361 by Javier, en Flickr

50 150308 Bodegas Real Valdepeñas Umbráculo Paredes Pedrosa arquitectos 2007. Restaurante antigua bodega 30325 by Javier, en Flickr

24 150308 Bodegas Real Valdepeñas Umbráculo Paredes Pedrosa arquitectos 2007. 30317 by Javier, en Flickr

There are dozens of traditional wine cellars.

Valdepeñas, bodega by José Mª Martin, en Flickr

A few kms away there is an archeological site, an iberian village with more than 2.000 years. Pic by Lanza Digital.










P1060899 RED RET by Trujinauer, en Flickr

Cerro de las Cabezas S. VII-III a.n.e. by Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr

P1060929 RET RED by Trujinauer, en Flickr

P1060941 RET RED by Trujinauer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90

nice and pleasing places, I'm a regular visitor of this wonderful thread.


----------



## buho

Thank you for commenting and following the thread! 

The last one I visited in this trip in la Mancha was *Moral de Calatrava*. 










I sincerely expected more. 

Moral de Calatrava (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Moral de Calatrava (4) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Moral de Calatrava (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Moral de Calatrava (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Moral de Calatrava (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Moral de Calatrava (10) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Moral de Calatrava (11) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Moral de Calatrava (13) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Moral de Calatrava (14) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Moral de Calatrava (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Moral de Calatrava (17) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Moral de Calatrava (18) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Moral de Calatrava (19) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The nature araound the village is attractive. And this area has a volcanic origen. Pic from rutasporalcazar.files.wordpress.com










Pics from moraldecalatrava.org


----------



## yansa

I like the melancholy of Moral de Calavatra...
Great updates like usual, buho! kay:

You inspired me to buy a bottle of Valdepenas wine (never tasted it)
as soon as I am rid of my pain killer medicine.


----------



## buho

I personally don't like much Valdepeñas wine, at least the brands I tasted :lol: I better recommend you Ribera del Duero wines (my favourite variety is Toro) and Rioja wines


----------



## buho

Now we are going to Burgos. *Caleruega* is a 500 inhabitants village in the south of the Burgos provincia. 










Caleruega is the birthplace of Saint Domingo de Guzmán, who was born here in the 12th century and was the founder of the Dominican Order. 

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

St Domingo, and behind San Sebastián church.

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's a humble romanesque church of the 12th century.

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The best place to see the square is from this church. 

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Although it looks like a castle, this is the dominicans convent, built around the Guzmanes tower that was the St Domingo family tower of the 12th century.

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The cloister.

Caleruega, claustro del Monasterio de Santo Domingo de Caleruega by Julian Ocón, en Flickr

And the tower of Guzmanes family.

Torre de los Guzmanes (Caleruega, Burgos) by Juan Alcor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

At the other side of the square, the female dominicans convent. 

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

In the high of the village there is a place to see Caleruega and the surroundings. 

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Around Caleruega there are a lot of interesting places. One of them is Santa Cruz roman villa. It's a small room with mosaics. Pic from turismoburgos.org










I went like 10 years ago, but I just saw the mosaics through the fence. 

Villa romana de Santa Cruz (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Santa Cruz (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Santa Cruz (3) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from the blog latunicadeneso










In 2012, some ******* tore the mosaics and they stole them during the night. We never knew who, and never appeared. Pic from thehistoryblog.com










In 2015 they put a copy. Pic from noticiasdeburgos.com


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> I personally don't like much Valdepeñas wine, at least the brands I tasted :lol: I better recommend you Ribera del Duero wines (my favourite variety is Toro) and Rioja wines


Aha!  The name Rioja is better known here than Valdepenas.
I noticed your suggestions and I already have a big supermarket in mind
which surely has the Toro or a Rioja (they have international wines from
all parts of the world).

I will report you then about my experience with Spanish wine!  :cheers:
*

What a wonderful piece of art !!



buho said:


> Pic from the blog latunicadeneso


Such things make me sad and angry at the same time.
Respectless, greedy cowards, who do such sacrilege! 



buho said:


> In 2012, some ******* tore the mosaics and they stole them during the night. We never knew who, and never appeared. Pic from thehistoryblog.com


----------



## buho

Castilla and a good part of Spain is very big and unpopulated, so it's difficult to keep a close eye on every place...


----------



## buho

20 kms far from Caleruega, we arrive to *Santo Domingo de Silos*. It is a village built around one of the most important medieval monasteries in Europe. 300 inhabitants. 










The wall of the monastery vegetable garden.

Santo Domingo de Silos (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The baroque part of the monastery, with a 30 metres high sequoia. 

Santo Domingo de Silos (134) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (137) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (135) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The village is small but nice. 

Santo Domingo de Silos (128) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The square, with the church, the tower of the monastery and some nobiliary houses. 

Santo Domingo de Silos (127) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (124) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (118) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (117) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (116) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (114) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Santo Domingo de Silos (130) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (131) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (99) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (100) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (103) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (105) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (104) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (106) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Small bridge over Mataviejas river (Mataviejas = killer of old women :crazy.

Santo Domingo de Silos (107) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The monastery.

Santo Domingo de Silos (109) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The monastery, and specially the cloister, is one of the best romanesque buildings in Europe. It was built in the years 1040-1088. 

Santo Domingo de Silos (14) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The best sculptures are in the corners. 

Santo Domingo de Silos (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (4) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (17) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (15) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The 64 capitals have vegetable, geometric and animal scenes. 

Santo Domingo de Silos (10) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (12) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (18) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The old chapter house.

Santo Domingo de Silos (19) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (27) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (21) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Santo Domingo de Silos (32) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (33) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (30) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (31) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The March Virgin, a very big romanesque virgin made in stone and painted. It maybe was part of the facade of the church, not preserved nowadays.

Santo Domingo de Silos (40) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The descent from the cross.

Santo Domingo de Silos (41) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (43) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (47) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The tombstone scene.

Santo Domingo de Silos (34) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (37) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (35) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Something the people don't use to look at in this monastery is the great wood roof of the 14th century with many popular scenes in the middle ages. 

Santo Domingo de Silos (48) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (52) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (59) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (60) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (61) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (62) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (66) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (69) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (49) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (50) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr 

Santo Domingo de Silos (54) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Fantastic Romanesque monastery!


----------



## yansa

Buho, your voluminous and - as a first quick look showed - *excellent* updates
will be my morning joy tomorrow. I often surf in this forum while I have my breakfast. 
I really want to take enough time to enjoy your pics.

Now I'm tired, so I wish a good night to you and all other friends here!


----------



## yansa

Good morning!  It was worth to take much time for these updates!

#981/3 The word "SILENCIO" we can read here would be so important
for our modern time. Actually there are big studies about the healing effects
of meditation going on - with astonishing first results! Meditation even can
influence the telomeres which have to do with our aging process!

#982 Haha, the inhabitants prove a strong sense for black humour with their
names for rivers ("Mataviejas")! 

#983 The wonder of the monastery...
/7: Are those floor mosaics made of coloured pebbles, as it seems?
Very beautiful!

#984/4: Columns, tree and Medieval garden, how wonderful...
The March Virgin, the Descend from the Cross and the Tombstone scene
are great pieces of art!

#985 Thank you so much for showing us so many views of this great wood roof, buho! kay:
The first pic after the roof impressions also is phantastic!
The last pic: Those iron instruments - were they used for torture?

Thank you so much for showing all those cultural highlights, buho! kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks a lot for commentins guys 



yansa said:


> The last pic: Those iron instruments - were they used for torture?


Haha, no. Well, you're right in part. Those instruments are chains of captive christians in moorish lands, that were freed by Santo Domingo, and the prisoners took their chains as a gift.


----------



## buho

Santo Domingo de Silos tombstone.

Santo Domingo de Silos (56) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (53) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (57) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (68) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (64) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (70) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (71) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One of the most lovely images of romanesque art is this St Tomás with his hand inside the wound of Christ after the resurrection.

Santo Domingo de Silos (72) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (73) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (75) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful art and pictures, buho! :applause:


----------



## buho

Thank you!


----------



## buho

Santo Domingo de Silos (82) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (83) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (84) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (85) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (94) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (88) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (93) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (89) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (95) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (97) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (98) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

In the monastery there is a religious art museum, but pics are not allowed. 

Botica del Monasterio de Silos by Víctor Gómez, en Flickr

In the middle ages, Silos was famous due to its library and scriptorium. Have you read/seen "_The name of the rose_"? All the plot is about a lost book by Aristóteles, and they say the book arrive from Silos monastery. Silos book, made in the year 1100 and nowadays in the Brittish Museum. Pic by viajarconelarte.










-> http://www.moleiro.com/es/beato-de-liebana/beato-de-silos-beato-de-liebana.html










And Silos is also famous thanks to gregorian chant. In the 90's they sold thousands of discs, including 200.000 copies in the US. If you go to the mass, the monks still sing.















The old romanesque church was demolished and replaced by a neoclassic 18th century church. 

Santo Domingo de Silos (115) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (132) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Domingo de Silos (133) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And just 4 kms ago, La Yecla is a good place to have a walk. 

Desfiladero de la Yecla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Desfiladero de la Yecla (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Desfiladero de la Yecla (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Desfiladero de la Yecla (15) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Desfiladero de la Yecla (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Desfiladero de la Yecla (21) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Desfiladero de la Yecla (24) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Desfiladero de la Yecla (29) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Desfiladero de la Yecla (33) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Desfiladero de la Yecla (35) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Great updates, buho! :applause:

The vultures! kay:
Great landscape...

I love both old books and Gregorian Chant, and I kept your link to the book page
to take a closer look later. Thank you for this link! 

What a wonderful detail you show us here...



buho said:


> Santo Domingo de Silos (89) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thanks a lot!  That scene of the coronation of the Virgin is a bit later than the others, was made around 1200.


----------



## Why-Why

Love those shots of La Yecla, with vultures!


----------



## buho

Thank you!


----------



## buho

In east Segovia, close to Guadalajara and Soria, there are a few villages called the red, black and yellow villages. The most famous are the red ones. The most important is *Madriguera*. 










Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

There are only 22 people living in Madriguera, but most of the houses are in a good condition because many people have them as a second house. 

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Madriguera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The town hall, in the main square of the village.

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There is another romanesque church, San Juan del Mercado.

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Foto de http://masvalevolando.blogspot.com.es










Foto de http://ssantabenavente.com


----------



## buho

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And finally, this is Piedad Hospital, built in the early 16th century mixing gothic and renaissance styles. 

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Beautiful impressions, buho! :applause:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

*Villalpando* is also in northeast Zamora, 1500 inhabitants.










A brick romanesque church of the 12th century.

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor.

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The must see in Villalpando is undoubtly the big medieval gate of the wall, San Andrés gate. 

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's not the only gate preserved, also Santiago gate. 

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Velasco castle ruins.

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And very close are the Villafáfila lagoons. 

Una casa en la laguna. by Alberto Ramos, en Flickr

Laguna Villafafila by merchanyou, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful Romanesque brick church, a Plaza Mayor without cars kay: -
and my favourite: San Andres Gate! :applause:


----------



## buho

Yep, one of the few Plaza Mayor where cars are not allowed! Thanks!

Then I went to *Urueña*, in Valladolid province. 189 inhabitants. 










Demographic evolution 










Before I saw Urueña, I saw an abbandoned dovecote. It's one of the most representative elements in Tierra de Campos. In the old times was an easy way of eating meat. The pigeons lived here, and just needed to got in and take some for eating.

Palomar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palomar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The pigeons lived in this holes. When the young pigeons still didnt fly, they made a cut in their wings so they got fatter and fatter... until they were fat enough.

Palomar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palomar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palomar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palomar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palomar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And then I arrived to Urueña, a completely walled village in the Tierra de Campos (Fields Land). 

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Again a depressing demographical evolution... 

Fascinating old dovecotes! Doves have a well tasting meat, and Austria has
a long tradition in dove breeding too. My father told me that in Burgenland
in the hard times during, between and after the wars also doves were eaten.
In their desperation they even ate crows...

In former centuries to hold doves was a privilege of kings... We can find relics
of this tradition in Schoenbrunn.

Great pics again, buho - thank you so much! kay:


----------



## Filandon

Just a small remark about the dovecotes: besides being a source of proteins and a tasty dish (typical dish is rice with squabs) the manure produced by the pigeons was widely used to fertilise the fields. Both aspects were as much important as the other.

My family still owns an old dovecote, in summer we eat the sqabs, and during the year we use the manure for our horchards; you just have to be careful because it is very strong; if you give an overdose, you might kill the plants. It is better to mix it with straw and let it rest for a few months before using it.

By the way, great work buho :applause:


----------



## buho

^^ We eant pics of your family dovecote!

Thank you yansa! Oh, here in Spain after the war, my uncle told me cats taste good...


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> ^^ We eant pics of your family dovecote!
> 
> Thank you yansa! Oh, here in Spain after the war, my uncle told me cats taste good...


That tells us much about how hard those times were...


----------



## buho

The church.

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

You can walk along most of the wall and see the landscape around... if it's not an ugly day. 

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

We can see the Anunciada church from the wall, a weird romanesque building I'll show you later.

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Phantastic walls, beautiful pics! kay:


----------



## buho

Urueña castle was built in the 12th century, and was in the border ok the kingdoms of Castilla and León.

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor.

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And here is Anunciada church. It's a weird piece in Castilla because it was made in the 11th century and is Lombardy style, the oldest romanesque style, the only one in Castilla. 

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

It's the only case in Castilla, but it's very common in Catalunya. And the reason of this church here was that Pedro Ansúrez, the guy that repopulated Valladolid, married one of his daughters in 1095 with Armengol V, count of Urgel, a catalan nobiliary family.

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

410 - Interior - Ermita Nuestra Señora de la Anunciada - Urueña (Valladolid) - Spain. by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr

409 - Cúpula - Ermita Nuestra Señora de la Anunciada - Urueña (Valladolid) - Spain. by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr

You can also have a good view of the village and the walls.

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

13 kms away there is an older church, *San Cebrián de Mazote*. When you drive in the deep Castilla you can find scenes like this, I almost ran over a complete 
flock of sheep.

San Cebrián de Mazote by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

So ugly outside..

San Cebrián de Mazote by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Very different inside. It's a mozarabic church built in the early 10th century, built by monks coming from al-Andalus that was ruled by the islamic caliphate in that ages. 

Paz y silencio by Jesús, en Flickr

00 San Cebrián de Mazote 0107 by Javier, en Flickr

San Cebrián de Mazote by Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr

DSC6955 Bóveda de crucería original en el ábside lateral izquierdo, Iglesia de San Cipriano, principios del siglo X, San Cebrián de Mazote (Valladolid) by Ramón Muñoz, en Flickr

San Cebrián de Mazote by agushedem, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful update! kay:
Three of my favourites:



buho said:


> And here is Anunciada church. It's a weird piece in Castilla because it was made in the 11th century and is Lombardy style, the oldest romanesque style, the only one in Castilla.
> 
> Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr





buho said:


> San Cebrián de Mazote by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Paz y silencio by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots from Urueña ... Feliz Navidad/Merry Christmas and more from Castilla in 2018, please, buho!


----------



## buho

Thanks to all!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Great historic buildings ! Beautiful old church ! And great landscape ! I imagine Don Quixote and Sancho Panza riding over this beautiful landscape!


----------



## buho

^^ Thank you!


----------



## buho

Then I visited *Olmedo*, southeast Valladolid. 3,600 inhabitants. 










The first building I saw was this flour factory, very common in the region, where the cereals fields are one of the main activities.

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In this house was born the mother of Santa Teresa of Ávila. 

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I was surprised by the medieval wall, it's preserved the third part of the city walls and two of the gates. 

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

08-Olmedo (14) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Miguel church was built in the 13th century using the wall. 

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One of the typical apses usually called mudéjar, but are not mudéjar in anyway. It's just a regional variety of romanesque, built with bricks.

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

08-Olmedo (18) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr










San Andrés church ruins, in a similar style. 

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Great buildings and pics !! kay:
Like this one:



buho said:


> Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


And I love the stork.


----------



## buho

Thanks my friend! 

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor.

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Casa de la Villa, the old town hall.

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And house of the Clock, the old palace and jail of the Royal Chancellery of Castilla, that was here for two years.

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A bigger square, with Santa María church, with a 16th century porch. 

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

With older parts, like this 12th century door.

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the opposite sidewalk, the Merced convent, nowadays the town hall.

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The church has been converted into a theatre. Pic from olmedo.es


----------



## buho

Some parts of the cloister.

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Back to the previous church, there is also a partially preserved romanesque door. 

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Finally, the house of the knight of Olmedo. "The knight of Olmedo" (El caballero de Olmedo) is a popular theatre play written in the 17th century by Lope de Vega.

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic by olmedo.es










I didn't go, but there is a funny thematic park in Olmedo: Mudéjar park :lol: There are models of romanesque-mudéjar buildings, a train for kids...


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful Olmedo!


----------



## yansa

A great joy to look at your pics, buho! kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks a lot!


----------



## buho

In fact, my reason to visit Olmedo, was to visit the *roman villa of Almenara*, 14 kms away. A big 4th century roman villa, with beautiful mosaics.

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more, Buho


----------



## buho

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa Romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pegassus mosaic.

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There is also a recreation of the villa, so you can make an idea of how it was. 

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Phantastic, buho! :applause:
Pure beauty...

The Pegasus scene is one of my favourites:



buho said:


> Villa romana de Almenara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Extraordinary mosaics ... stunning!


----------



## buho

Thanks a lot!


----------



## buho

Now let's walk around the real unpopulated Spain, a region in Europe only comparable with Lapland. It's the old celtiberic region, north of Guadalajara, Soria... I started in Galve de Sorbe, now less than 100 inhabitants. And will never have more again.



















I went because I wanted to see the 15th castle, built over an older one. 

Galve de Sorbe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Galve de Sorbe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Galve de Sorbe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

That's a ghost town. And is one of the biggest in the region.

Galve de Sorbe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Galve de Sorbe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Galve de Sorbe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Galve de Sorbe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Galve de Sorbe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Galve de Sorbe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Galve de Sorbe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Galve de Sorbe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

I chose Galve as the first stop to see the rural romanesque art of north Guadalajara. 8 kms away I stopped in *Villacadima*, to see the church. Population of the village? 0 since 2003. 

Villacadima by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Beautiful romanesque facade.

Villacadima by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villacadima by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villacadima by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But my real goal was *Campisábalos*, 7 kms further, with a real special church built in the 12th century. Population in the village.










Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Has a weird (but very bad preserved) agriculture calendar, with the months according to the task of the moment: the grape harvest, the mowing, the planting, etc. 

Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Galindo knight chapel.

Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A capital inside.










The arid surroundings.

Campisábalos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And just 11 kms away then I saw *Santa Coloma de Albendiego* church, an unknown surprise. The village, 40 inhabitants.

Albendiego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The crosses of the graveyard.

Albendiego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Look at this apse, with that latticeworks, unique in the romanesque style. And have been there for more than 800 years in this remote region.

Albendiego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Albendiego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Albendiego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Albendiego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Albendiego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Albendiego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Albendiego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Albendiego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

That latticeworks were copied in the tv serie _Once upon a time_ some years ago, I really don't know how they noticed about them :lol:










Iglesia de Santa Coloma de Albendiego. Guadalajara by Jesús López, en Flickr

Albendiego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Next day I will continue the route crossing this desert lands.


----------



## buho

Then I got in Soria province, to *Caracena*. When I wrote this post in the spanish forum, 16 people lived here, it was the past year. Now, 13 inhabitants. In a few years it will be another ghost town. 



















Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A moorish tower a few kms away.

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Also a quite simple medieval town. 

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The ruins of the wall.

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María, a 12th century romanesque church. 

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The tower of the church was an older defensive tower, then used as the churh bell tower.

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

What a gem! kay:



buho said:


>


Loved all your updates, though they are sad at the same time...
The empty children's playground is a very symbolic picture!
I'm tempted to say that the many storks should bring more children. 
We see the greatest loss of inhabitants always between 1960 and 1970...

Did also the climate change in these regions during the last centuries and
is it getting more and more arid?

The agriculture calendar is very interesting and maybe singular - never heard
of such a calendar before.

Thank you for preserving those dying regions at least in pictures, buho!

I think that something like "sanfter Tourismus", "Kulturtourismus" could work in this region,
but first the politicans would have to invest a lot of money in building an
infrastructure (maybe by renovating some of the beautiful existing old buildings
and convert them into hotels).
But I presume for that there is neither the will nor the money?


----------



## Nolke

yansa said:


> Did also the climate change in these regions during the last centuries and
> is it getting more and more arid?


I'll answer to that if buho permits. The answer is not really, or not significantly. 

I assume you are thinking about the factors for depopulation, which in the Castilian case is more associated with migration, first towards the south as it was conquered during the Middle Ages, since it was empty (most of its former muslim inhabitants abandoned the area after the conquest) and often more fertile (the repopulation of the southern Castilian plateau began in the 12th c., the Guadalquivir valley in Andalusia and most of Leonese Extremadura in the 13th c.); then (since the 18th c. onwards) towards wealthier coastal and some inland urban areas (most notably Madrid). Comparatively, the climatic constraint of Castile isn't really semi-aridity (as this is something that affects something like 80% of the Spanish territory), but the combination of summer drought (which is responsible for the semi-aridity) and cold winters that reduce the vegetative period to just half a year (in other warmer dry areas you can at least irrigate the land to obtain high productivities). Another environmental constraint is its isolation from the sea and hence from trade, since Castile is completely surrounded by mountains and there isn't a single navigable way between this region and the sea (the 18th c. Canal of Castile, which I believe buho has already shown in this thread, was set to solve this problem among others, but it was never finished).

Sorry if the explanation is too long or unnecessary. I just felt in the mood.


----------



## buho

Imho the real reason is the new industrial revolution. 50 years ago, a farm needed 50 workers. When the machines arrived, then were needed only 5. The other people then migrated to cities and left the villages, and never came back. The villages got smaller, so schools and other services disappeared, and then more people migrated. No jobs, no basic services... no people.


----------



## Why-Why

^^Yes, buho, this is a story familiar to me from the Prairies/Great Plains of North America, where a similar process occurred, but more quickly. There was a mere 150 years between first settlement and ghost town.


----------



## Nolke

buho said:


> Imho the real reason is the new industrial revolution. 50 years ago, a farm needed 50 workers. When the machines arrived, then were needed only 5. The other people then migrated to cities and left the villages, and never came back. The villages got smaller, so schools and other services disappeared, and then more people migrated. No jobs, no basic services... no people.


Yes, naturally. What I meant is that there's an additional factor: Castile had become stagnant demographically by the early modern period. I mean, even counting Madrid as a part of it, by the beginning of the 19th c. the region had pretty much the same population as it had by the end of the 16th c. (about two million people), while Spanish population as a whole had nearly doubled in that period. Considering that Castile is huge (or _wide_) that meant a very low population density by European standards (in the early 19th c., not so low in the late 16th), which is important to understand how rural exodus depopulated the region so much. This demographic stability was also a crucial factor for the conservation of the heritage that makes up these amazing graphic reports that you kindly bring us.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your reflections about possible reasons for the problems
of this region! So as I understand it, there are several reasons, working together...

No chance for discovering any treasures of the soil there? Gold? Gemstones? Oil?  (joking)

The real treasures of the region are the cultural gems, but they need people
to live on. For me as an Austrian it's naturally to think, tourism could be the
solution, because in Austria many before problematic regions could create
jobs by touristic activities. Often they needed to go new ways (organic farming
for instance) and have bold and extravagant ideas. There is a village in
Waldviertel, Lower Austria, that calles itself "Mohndorf" (Poppy Village) and
poppy there is the center of everything, and all those activities (including
the cooking with poppy ) brought tourists to the village.


----------



## buho

Thanks for your support, yansa 

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena is located on a cliff over a river.

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This is the old "House of the Land", "la Casa de la Tierra". When the people of other villages belonging to Caracena came here, they stayed in this old house. But that was centuries ago...

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Just in front of it, San Pedro romanesque church, 12th century.

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

This land is a cornucopia ("Fuellhorn") of treasures...
(I hope I found the right translation! )

Also like this small "canyon"!
I see tourists sleeping in renovated old palaces, making guided tours
through all the old villages and through the canyon, bringing money and
jobs to the region... *just dreaming* - but would be worth to think about...


----------



## openlyJane

It never ceases to amaze the many inhospitable landscapes that humans choose to settle and to make home. Great pictures of a lost world.


----------



## buho

For centuries this area was called _No man's land_, or _Nobody's' land_, in spanish "Tierra de Nadie". 100 km south and 100 km north from Duero river that crosses from east to west the Iberian peninsule, was completely unpopulated because it was the frontier between the north christian kingdoms and the muslim kingdom of al-Andalus at south.

The castilian people started repopulating this area in the 9th century, but was very, very risky. Every year, big andalusian armies go north for punishment incursions so they burnt the fields, killed the animals and destroyed the villages and cities (the same the christians will do later in the 11th and following centuries, I'm not judging but describing). They needed to live in a such inhospitable landscape, because it was the difference between live or die, you were only safe if an army couldn't climb a canyon and a wall.

That my friends, that was the way of life in the middle ages in Castilla


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

I m very disappointed and angry about the Spanish government, which allows this wealth of history, architecture, culture, etc. to fall into ruin. Where is the whole money they get for many years from Brussels for conservation?


----------



## buho

The monuments preservation belong to each "comunidad autónoma" (Spain is divided into 17 "comunidades autónomas" or regions). In Castilla y León (only the north part of Castilla) there is the 60% of all the spanish historical heritage, so it's really difficult to preserve it all.
In the other hand, I'm sure the politicians want that villages to disappear. Is much cheaper to give services to a concentrated population around a crowded city, than dispersed villages.


----------



## buho

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena from above.

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the higher part of the village, there is the medieval castle. 

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The sheeps still live here.

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I finally took a look of Caracena from the other side of the canyon. 

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pics! kay:
I love this bleak landscape with it's lonesome castles...
Really a land to hold sheep (and goats, which I love even more. )


----------



## buho

30 kms away from Caracena is one of my favourite villages in Soria, *Berlanga de Duero*. 



















Why is one of my favourite villages? This image is a quick answer, with the ruins of Berlanga palace and the big castle and old walled village.

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The gothic justice rollo.

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

One of many great pics! :applause:
Beautiful village, astonishing wall!



buho said:


> Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thank you all!


----------



## buho

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor.

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bravo de Laguna renaissance palace.

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Here you can see the big facade of the Berlanga palace. The only preserved part of the huge palace and its gardens that were destroyed by the french in the Spanish Independence War (1808-1812). 

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The memorial dedicated to fray Tomás de Berlanga, surrounded by a turtle and a crocodile. Why? Charles Darwin made it famous, by fray Tomás de Berlanga discovered Galápagos islands in the year 1535. 

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Behind the palace, the castle.

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And here, fray Tomás de Berlanga house.

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A romanesque sculpture of Madres Concepcionistas convent.

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Time to see the main church in Berlanga, early 16th century. 

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Inside there is a 4 metres long crocodile brought by fray Tomás de Berlanga. Can you imagine what a 16th century person of Soria could have thought when such a monster arrived? And it was alive, when the crocodile died then it was stuffed and hanged inside the church. 

Berlanga de Duero by Sergio Pérez Pérez, en Flickr

Colegiata de Santa María del Mercado. by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, en Flickr

Colegiata de Santa María del Mercado (Berlanga de Duero, Soria) by Juan Alcor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Fascinating update! :applause:
I can imagine very well what a sensation a living 4m crocodyle was at that time! 

Two of many, many favourites:



buho said:


> Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr





buho said:


> Here you can see the big facade of the Berlanga palace. The only preserved part of the huge palace and its gardens that were destroyed by the french in the Spanish Independence War (1808-1812).
> 
> Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa!


----------



## buho

The best is coming now, 9 kms away you can visit *San Baudelio de Berlanga* hermitage. It's so weird and special... Considered as a mozarabic church of the 10th century, it is unique in the world.

San Baudelio de Berlanga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Baudelio de Berlanga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's very, very small. 80 m2. But very big inside. It's organized around a central column as a palm tree supporting the vaults. 

Interior San Baudelio by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (4) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This is the plant. In the middle, the palm tree, at right a space with columns known as "the small mosque", with a choir on it. At left, the apse.










The small mosque, in spanish "mezquitilla".

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (24) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (25) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The hermitage was completely covered by romanesque paintings, but were sold in 1925 by an american collector, so now you can see them in the New York Metropolitan Museum, Boston... At lef the elephant, at right the bear. As you can imagine, the medieval artist hadn't see any elephant before in his life.

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (8) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The dromedary.

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (23) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (27) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Haunting rabbits.

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (10) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The apse is almost a closed chapel, as the mihrab of a mosque. 

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (13) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (16) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (15) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The only painting that wasn't torn from the walls. 

2-San Baudelio de Berlanga (28) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

How it was when the paintings were here...


----------



## buho

Canaán wedding scene, nowadays in Cincinnati.










Christ arriving to Jerusalén, Cincinnati.










Falconry, Cincinnati.










The dromedary is in New York. 










More in NY.



















The Last Supper, in Boston.










Some of the paintings are in Prado Museum, in Madrid. The government changed the paintings for a romanesque church. The bear.










The elephant, in Madrid too.














































And finally something you cant'see, because it's hidden, over the palm tree there is this hidden moorish style dome.


----------



## yansa

Phantastic !! :applause:
So sad that many of those unique gems were sold and left the country...


----------



## buho

Yes, it is... but the spanish are the most guilty, that incredible church was used as a stable for years.

In south Soria you can visit *Rello*. 15 inhabitants nowadays.



















And it's beautiful because there is a complete medieval wall on a canyon. Natural and human defensive system. There are a few ruins of the castle nowadays.

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I expected an empty village as always, but that day there was a trip :lol:

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This justice "rollo", the symbol of justice independence of the village, is in fact a 16th century iron cannon. 

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

That was the image I was looking for.

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And I just left the deserted lands of Soria, back to my house... Next time I go to that villages, will be just ghost villages.

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful (though melancholy) set from Rello!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful, and, like Nick said, melancholic Rello! kay:
Also love the canyon, and you had beautiful clouds at the day of your visit, buho!


----------



## buho

Thank you!


----------



## shik2005

unbelievable Rello...


----------



## buho

Thanks!

Let's visit now the lands of El Quijote. *Puerto Lápice* is one of the hearts of La Mancha, in north of Ciudad Real province. It has been a transit point for centuries, in the way from Madrid to Andalucía. 










Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In el Quijote book it is written: "_Some say the first adventure he had was that one in Puerto Lápice; some others say it was that one of the windmills_". 

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

There are three typical colours in la Mancha: almagre (that red of the previous pics), añil (this blue) and white.

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Quijote: "_And helping him to get up, he got on Rocinante (his horse). They continued to Puerto Lápice, because don Quijote said many adventures waited for them there".

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

"Venta del Quijote", the hostelry where Don Quijote became a knight.

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And finally, another typical landscape of la Mancha: windmills.

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr_


----------



## yansa

Many lovely pics from the land of Don Quijote, buho! :applause:
I love the colours they use there, especially the blue door, and this is 
another big favourite kay:



buho said:


> Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Love those windmills!


----------



## buho

Thanks to both!


----------



## buho

*Alcázar de San Juan* is a small city in Ciudad Real province, 30,000 inhabitants. 










In the way to Alcázar, I saw Herencia windmills but I didn't stop. 

Molinos en la niebla by Courjesang, en Flickr

Alcázar has been one of the main cities in la Mancha, specially in the 16th century. It also had university, founded in this San Francisco convent. 

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Hidalgo Museum, in a 16th century house. 

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from http://blogsturismo.blogspot.com.es/2011/08/museo-casa-del-hidalgo-alcazar-de-san.html










Pic from http://herreracasado.com


----------



## buho

The best times for Alcázar were the 19th and early 20th century because it was a relevant railway point. 

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Town Museum, in al old nobiliary house.

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The roman mosaics. Pic from elalmanaque.com










Pic from turismocastillalamancha.com










Pic from romanorumvita.com










Plaza Mayor de Alcázar. The town hall, the market...

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Don Quijote & Sancho Panza.

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Neutral!

Gracias por tu dedicación.


----------



## Why-Why

Amazing shot! Now I understand that scene in _Don Quijote_ better!


----------



## yansa

Many lovely details to discover! kay:

This is my favourite pic:



buho said:


> Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


Lovely pic of the monument! 



buho said:


> Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thanks to all of you for your comments!

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The origin of the name "Alcázar de San Juan" is because here it was the castle of St John of Jerusalem order since the 12th century. 

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The great master tower is the only relevant remain of the old palace of the order, built in 1235. 

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A small chapel of the order.

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from http://cofrades.sevilla.abc.es/profiles/blogs/palacio-de-los-grandes-priores










A tower of the wall. 

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And here is Cervantes, the writter of Don Quijote de la Mancha. It was found a baptism document in Alcázar of "Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra", the complete name of the writter, so they discussed he was born here and not in Alcalá de Henares. But that Miguel was 11 years younger, so it's not possible.

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And of course, here in Alcázar there are also the typical windmills. 

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And we can see the next stop from here: Campo de Criptana. 

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Lovely buildings and places under the Southern sky... 
Very good pic of the Cervantes Monument (with the tower)! kay:
And I love those windmills.


----------



## buho

Then you will like Campo de Criptana 

*Campo de Criptana*, 8 away from Alcázar, 13,000 inhabitants.










The most famous windmills of la Mancha (in competition with Consuegra), and probably the windmills that appear in El Quijote, because it's very close to El Toboso, the village of Dulcinea. In the 19th century there were more than 30 windmills, nowadays 10 of them preserved. 16th century. 

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alcázar de San Juan.

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I didn't visit the low part of the village, but yes the Albaicín, a moorish neighbourhood of Campo de Criptana, the closest to the windmills. 

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! beautiful La Mancha, Don Quijote and the windmills.


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## yansa

Lovely! A blue-white gem. And you made wonderful pics, buho! :applause:
Like those nice roof details:



buho said:


> Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thank you


----------



## buho

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Back to the windmills.

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Pósito Real de Campo de Criptana by Pau García Solbes, en Flickr

Convento desde la plaza de la Tercia by manchacentrotvcriptana, en Flickr

Plaza de la Tercia by manchacentrotvcriptana, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Great pics, buho! :applause:
Those small streets with buildings in blue and white and all the lovely details,
that's very appealing!  Nice light and shadows!


----------



## buho

Thanks yansa!

And my final destination was one of the most famous villages in La Mancha: *El Toboso*.










It is a 2,000 inhabitants village, with the typical streets and houses of la Mancha, nothing special but being the homeland of *Dulcinea del Toboso*, the loved one of Don Quijote. 

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr



> —Let's find the castle — don Quijote answered— (...) And Sancho adviced, maybe I don't see good enough or that big shape and shadow must bee Dulcinea's palace.
> He guided don Quijote, and after 200 steps, he found the shape that make the shadow and saw a big tower and found out that wasn't apalace, but the main church in the village. And said:
> —*We ran into the church*.


El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And here we have Don Quijote and Dulcinea. 

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And here is the house museum of Dulcinea del Toboso.

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El Toboso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful shots, Buho! These fictional characters are more real than most historical ones.


----------



## yansa

Great pics from the home village of Dulcinea, buho! :applause:
Particularly love the church and the iron figures!


----------



## buho

Thanks my friends!


----------



## Neutral!

I need to find the ancestors of my mother's heritage in Spain. It all appears to lead to Catalonia or the Basque Country .... possibly Asturias or Galicia too!


----------



## buho

Let's have a walk by the Tiétar river, in the south part of Ávila. A mountain region, with a very special weather so there are bath areas, and you can see palm trees and orange trees. I stopped first in *La Adrada*, 2,600 inhabitants.










The church. Meh.

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor.

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The village is a second residence typical place for people from Madrid, but still has a beautiful old town.

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And a beautiful landscape.

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the castle in the highest part of the village. It was important in the 15th century, belonging to Beltrán de la Cueva, the closest person to the king Enrique IV of Castilla.

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La Adrada by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Castillo de la Adrada by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, en Flickr

Castillo de la Adrada by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, en Flickr

La capilla.

Castillo de la Adrada by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, en Flickr

The big chapel of the castle is not preserved but you can imagine how it was.

Castillo de la Adrada by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, en Flickr

Castillo - Vista desde la torre albarrana by Alberto, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful castle and landscape, buho! kay:


----------



## buho

Thank you yansa!


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful as always,
Buho, I'm a regular visitor of your nice thread uploading beautiful photos of many places there.
I just want to ask you if this is job related or just a passion for photography?
anyways, keep on doing on what you're doing, love your thread.


----------



## buho

Haha, it's just a hobby. I studied history of art in the university, so I always loved to travel. Now I work in an assurance company, and my girlfriend (future wife, I get married in september) have been studying competitions for being a public worker, so I had a lot of free time...

Thanks for your kind comments


----------



## skylark

beautiful! this is one grand tour of your country.


----------



## buho

Thank you!

50 kms away from Adrada, following Tiétar river, you can find *Guisando*.










Its best is its location, witn the Gredos mountains. 

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I can't show the feelings, and the strong smell of figs, the colour of the oranges... 

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A small stream crosses the village. I went in summer so there wasn't almost water. 

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic by cabezadeturco, in Wikipedia.










Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Plaza mayor.

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Guisando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Guisando - so charming and pitturesque! And this wonderful mountain forest nearby...
Thank you for this great updates, buho! kay:


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

Thanks!


----------



## buho

The Clock fountain. 

Fuente del Reloj, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Espinario fountain, made in 1615 during Philip III kingdom.

Fuente del Espinario, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente del Espinario, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente del Espinario, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pajarera, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pajarera, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Venus fountain, with a small sculpture sent from Florence in 1571 by Juan de Austria, brother of Philip II.

Fuente de Venus, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Venus, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Venus, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really beautiful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thank you!


----------



## yansa

A wonderful garden, beautifully photographed! :applause:


----------



## buho

Thanks 

Bacchus, the most funny fountain.

Fuente de Baco, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In fact it was designed for a Sanson sculpture made by Giambologna, but that piece was given away to Charles I of England. That piece is nowadays in the Victoria & Albert museum of London. Pic from Wikipedia.










How should be.










Since 1655 the fountain is crowned by the drunk god.

Fuente de Baco, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez (77) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez (79) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Neptune fountain, 1621.

Fuente de Neptuno, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Diana, made in the late 16th century by a french artist.

Fuente de Diana, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Diana, Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín de la Isla (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Irrigation ditch.

Jardín de la Isla, Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And I left this garden.

Jardín de la Isla, Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Bacchus! :lol:
Wonderful green oasis... kay:


----------



## buho

Thank you my friend :yes:


----------



## buho

In the Island garden there was one fountain more, the Tritons fountain that was there from 1657 until it was moved to the Royal Palace of Madrid gardens in 1846. 










Pic by Esetena, in Wikipedia.










At left, Parterre garden and Island garden at right.

Palacio Real de Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Next garden, the biggest one in fact, 150 hectares. The Prince garden.










It was made by prince Charles, who later was Charles IV of Spain, the king that was painted by Goya. It was made in 1772-1802. It's a different garden, with in the english style with big trees and meandering ways. Neoclassic gates by Juan de Villanueva.

Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The orchard, were the flowers grew up to be planted later in the gardens, and producing fruits the royal family consumed.

Huerta de la Primavera, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There are not so many fountains and sculptures, but there are some like this faunus. 

Estatua de Fauno, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Royal Pavilions. Were built in 1754 as a recreation area for the princes, so they could be far away from the court. 

Pabellones Reales, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pabellones Reales, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

River Tajo fountain, that was made in the 17th century and probably brought from the Island garden.

Fuente del dios Tajo, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente del río Tajo, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Royal Dock, in the 18th century the royal family used to travel in boat by the river. 

Embarcadero Real, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Embarcadero Real, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez, embarcadero --HSS--- by Fotografias de MADRID, en Flickr

This ugly building contains the royal tenders the family used here and in some other places like La Granja or Madrid. 

Museo de Falúas Reales, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Charles IV ship, 1800. Pic from https://www.patrimonionacional.es/colecciones-reales/colecciones/faluas/falua-de-carlos-iv










The oldest and most beautiful is this one made in Italy in 1660-1680. Pic from https://www.patrimonionacional.es/c...ciones/faluas/gondola-napolitana-de-carlos-ii










Another one. Pic from aranjuez.com


----------



## yansa

Wonderful garden, and oh, the ships! :applause:
You are like a magician, buho, who always brings out more and more gems
from this Castilian treasure chamber!


----------



## buho

And many more to come! Thank you!

Invernadero, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez (113) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

My favourite fountain in this garden is this one, Narcissus. Late 18th century. 

Fuente de Narciso, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Narciso, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Narciso, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Narciso, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Narciso, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Narciso, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Cisnes, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de los Cisnes, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful update, buho - I particularly love the green pavillion, those lovely
fountain details with crocodyle and toad , and your wonderful pic of Narciso! :applause:



buho said:


> Aranjuez (113) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente de Narciso, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Fuente de Narciso, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thank you! 

Next fountain is Apolo. It was built in the early 19th century, and the god was brought from the Royal Site of La Granja de San Ildefonso. In the year 2000 it was replaced by a copy and the original one was taken again to la Granja.

Fuente de Apolo, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Apolo, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de Apolo, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Nowadays inside la Granja palace.

Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

We are getting close to one of the most relevant palaces in Aranjuez, "el estanque de los Chinescos". The chinese pond. 

Estanque de los Chinescos, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's a small pond with two small temples. One neoclassic, designed by Juan de Villanueva in 1791. The other one was made in chinese style, but was destroyed by the french and was made again in 1820 with a neogothic decoration. 

Estanque de los Chinescos, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Estanque de los Chinescos, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Estanque de los Chinescos, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Estanque de los Chinescos, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Estanque de los Chinescos, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful classical gardens...very interesting columns too. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

A garden of extraordinary beauty, buho!
Love the Neoclassic Temple with the green columns...
Thank you for the great pics! :applause:



buho said:


> Fuente de Apolo, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> Estanque de los Chinescos, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thank you! 

There's also a russian mountain, a typical element in the gardens of that ages, a mountain where you can go up and see the garden from above, with an artificial cave in the low part, etc.

Montaña rusa, Jardín del Príncipe (Jardín de Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Montaña rusa, Jardín del Príncipe (Jardín de Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Montaña rusa, Jardín del Príncipe (Jardín de Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There is also a small palace here, built in 1794-1803, designed by Juan de Villanueva to be a recreation palace for Carlos IV. 

Casa del Labrador, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Casa del Labrador, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Casa del Labrador, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Casa del Labrador, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Casa del Labrador, Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

05 Aranjuez Jardín del Príncipe Casa del Labrador 4482 by Javier, en Flickr

04 Aranjuez Jardín del Príncipe Casa del Labrador 4481 by Javier, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Phantastic pics, buho! :applause:
I can't choose a favourite this time - they are all great.


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful statuary and garden!


----------



## buho

Thank you!

Pics are not allowed inside the palace, so I took the pictures from jdiezarnal -> http://www.jdiezarnal.com/casadellabrador.html
Impressive rococó decoration made by french artist Jean-Démosthène Dugourc, who was the decorator of french king Louis XVI until the revolution, and then came to work for the spanish monarchy. 



















Sculptures gallery, with some mosaics brought from the roman city of Mérida.










Billiards room.










María Luisa dining room, with walls covered by silk and silver.



















Dancing room.










Platinum room.


----------



## yansa

Phantastic! :applause:
In some of these rooms one could spend hours to detect and admire
all the artistic details...


----------



## buho

Or drinking a tea, or playing billiards, or... 

Thanks yansa!


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! Fabulous palace.


----------



## buho

Thanks to all!


----------



## buho

Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín del Príncipe (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Out of Prince garden, there is a tiny garden inaugurated in 1830, Isabel II princess garden.

Jardín de Isabel II (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

With a sculpture of princess Isabel II of Spain when she was 4 years old.

Jardín de Isabel II (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín de Isabel II (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín de Isabel II (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardín de Isabel II (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Isabel II garden is next to the main place in Aranjuez, San Antonio square, a big big square closed by the sides with long galleries, a church and a fountain in the middle. Is more than 200 metres long and 100 metres wide. 

Plaza de San Antonio (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A map from pasionpormadrid https://pasionpormadrid.blogspot.com.es/2011/02/la-plaza-de-san-antonio-de-aranjuez.html










San Antonio church was built by italian architect Santiago Bonavía in 1752.

Iglesia de San Antonio (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Antonio (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza de San Antonio (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Mariblanca fountain in the middle, inaugurated in 1762. 

Fuente de la Mariblanca (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de la Mariblanca (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de la Mariblanca (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Love the play of light and shadow between the trees and on the surface
of the water in #1267! :applause:

Impressing Plaza de San Antonio with beautiful church and artistic paving!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Love Aranjuez! Visited it a few times when I lived in Madrid, as amazing in autumn as in spring.


----------



## buho

Thank you for commenting! 

One of the buildings of the square is Infants house. Was built by architect Juan de Villanueva in 1771, for being used by the sons of king Charles III, brothers of the future king Charles IV. 

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

One of my favourite views of Aranjuez is the neverending porch of the house of Knights and Crafts. 

Galería de la Casa de los Infantes (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Here lived the workers of the royal Palace. It was built in the 16th century. 

Casa de los Caballeros (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Casa de los Caballeros (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful and astonishing arcades, buho! kay:
Also love the fish fountain.


This is an interesting way to create a lively facade - I like it very much:





buho said:


> Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thank you!


----------



## buho

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

At the other house of the building, a big space known as Plaza de las Parejas.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Silvela by Carlos A C, en Flickr

And now the Royal Palace, the real central part of Aranjuez.

Palacio Real de Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza de Parejas (Aranjuez) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Real de Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Real de Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Real de Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Real de Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio Real de Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Fascinating pics, buho, and the last one is my favourite - I love looks through fences... kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, buho :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thank you!


----------



## buho

Palacio Real de Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pics are forbidden inside...

Pictures from https://historiaenestudio.files.wordpress.com.



















The landscapes gallery.










The royal office.



















Most of the rooms were decorated in the 18th century.










Music room.










The smoking room, also known as Arab room. 



















Dance room.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful update, buho! :applause:
Meanwhile I think you know me well enough to know that I love those strong
colours and the Arab style elements. 





buho said:


> The smoking room, also known as Arab room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dance room.


----------



## buho

The arab room is a bit kitsch to me


----------



## Nolke

The ceiling looks great, but the colours on the plaster work... And that painting of the Alhambra (I hope it's not supposed to be a trompe-l'oeil)... It looks like an Arabic tea house in a suburb area.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## buho

Nolke said:


> The ceiling looks great, but the colours on the plaster work... And that painting of the Alhambra (I hope it's not supposed to be a trompe-l'oeil)... It looks like an Arabic tea house in a suburb area.


Yep, but made in 1849, that has to be taken into account.


----------



## buho

My favourite room is the Porcelain Cabinet, completely covered by porcelain made in the Royal Factory of Buen Retiro (in Madrid city), with chinese scenes. It was made in 1763. 










Gabinete de Porcelana, Palacio Real de Aranjuez by Dan, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> The arab room is a bit kitsch to me


Maybe, but what a wonderful kitsch! 
The Porcelain Cabinet is beautiful - I don't know where to look first! 
This is my favourite from your new update:





buho said:


>


----------



## buho

At last, the chapel of the palace.

Aranjuez (Madrid)-Palacio Real-8-Capilla del Palacio-Altar Mayor by Francisco Javier Guerra Hernando, en Flickr

DSC_2475 by luismc, en Flickr

DSC_2476 by luismc, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Exquisite rooms! :applause:
Do you know something about the origin of the carpets, buho?
I especially love the one in the first pic.


----------



## buho

Yep, the carpets were made in the Royal Factory of Tapestries of Madrid, that made tapestries and carpets since 1720 and is open until nowadays :yes:

http://realfabricadetapices.com/


----------



## buho

Aranjuez was the spring palace of the Royal Family of Spain for generations, they lived here from march to july. In summer they lived in La Granja that was much colder and Madrid in winter. So Madrid-Aranjuez was the second oldest railway line built in Spain (year 1851), so the royal family could travel easier.
The train station was built in 1922-1927.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Every year in spring, there is a historic train that still connects Madrid and Aranjuez, known as "Tren de la Fresa" (Strawberry train). 

Tren de la Fresa-San Cristobal by renfealvia, en Flickr

In 1752, Aranjuez was only the palace and the buildings around. But then, Fernando VI founded the village so the people could stablish there. 

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alpajés church, late 17th century. 

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Godoy palace. Godoy was the right hand of king Carlos IV in the late 18th century.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Motín de Aranjuez 2012 by PortaldelSur ES, en Flickr

Fiestas del Motín de Aranjuez by Thopsh, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The old village of Aranjuez, typical of the late 18th century.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Corps Guards headquarters, 1752.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful historic Train Station and lovely old train! :applause:
Also like the Alpajes Church which has nice space in front of it!


----------



## buho

Aranjuez bullring is one of the oldest in Spain, built in 1796. The spanish monarchy has always been very fan of this practice.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza de Toros y Museo Taurino, Aranjuez (Comunidad de Madrid / España) by Johnny Gomes, en Flickr

Aranjuez. Plaza de Toros y Palacio Real by Javier Mateos, en Flickr

P1020903 by raff2002fr, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The town market.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The town hall square.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Royal Theatre, built by Jaime Marquet in 1769. 

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Los Pica Pica - El Patio de mi Casa 2.0 - Teatro Real Carlos III Aranjuez 26/04/2015 by Óscar Lafox, en Flickr

Pic from teatroenmadrid.es










Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Medinaceli palace. The big nobiliary families wanted to be close to the kings, so when they came to the royal palace, they also came to their own palaces. This one was built in 1773 by the Medinaceli family. The building's current status nowadays could be much better... 

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Pitturesque inner yard with that fountain, but the building could need a caring hand...
So many interesting things to discover in Aranjuez! kay:


----------



## buho

Yep, picturesque and decadent are the words I should use, It reminds my trip to Sicily and some other amazing south Italy cities.


----------



## buho

The Governor house.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Queen Mother garage, built in 1765.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another relevant complex is this one, with San Pascual convent and San Carlos hospital, both made in the mid 18th century. 

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

In front of the convent, the hospital. It is abbandoned since the 90's...

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Inside is creepy... Pic from Heraldo de Aranjuez.










Pic from http://listarojapatrimonio.org/ficha/hospital-de-san-carlos/










Very cloes from the palace you can eat in Rana Verde, one of the oldest and most traditional restaurants in Aranjuez.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

13002MADRID ARANJUEZ ESTATUA DEL PINTOR Y DRAMATURGO SANTIAGO RUSIÑOL by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

Aranjuez is also famous thanks to the musician maestro Rodrigo, who made "The Aranjuez concert", one of the most famous spanish music pieces. 






The long bridge, more than 500 metres long over Jarama river.

Puente Largo de Aranjuez by Klasky..., en Flickr

The Queen bridge. Pic from imagenes.forociudad.com










In the different ways to Aranjuez there are some historic roundabouts, like this one. 

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Interesting and various report, buho! kay:
Some informations about the building in #1296/5? 


Like the spiral in the yard of the hospital!
And I love Spanish guitar music...


My two favourite pics:





buho said:


> Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> Very cloes from the palace you can eat in Rana Verde, one of the oldest and most traditional restaurants in Aranjuez.
> 
> Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thank you yansa! 

Aranjuez territory is quite big. .Another building I love is the Real Casa de la Monta (Royal Riding House), the monarchy stable. It was built in 1761.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I love this.

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igYV9OVHOus















Another surprise is the Real Cortijo de San Isidro, an agricultural town made in 1766 with farmen around a church. 

Capilla del Real Cortijo de San Isidro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Capilla del Real Cortijo de San Isidro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Capilla del Real Cortijo de San Isidro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Royal Cellar, with the wines the royal family used.

Real Bodega de Carlos III by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Bodega de Carlos III by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ramal botellas by Jeronimo 52, en Flickr

Real Cortijo de San Isidro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Cortijo de San Isidro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Cortijo de San Isidro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Cortijo de San Isidro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Real Cortijo de San Isidro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Now let'see the Regajal y Mar de Ontígola. Nowadays is an small lake, but in fact it was a pond built in the 16th century as a water tank used to water the gardens. 

Mar de Ontígola (Aranjuez) (1) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mar de Ontígola (Aranjuez) (4) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mar de Ontígola (Aranjuez) (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mar de Ontígola (Aranjuez) (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And around the Ontígola sea, there is a big land with low vegetation. Here there are more than 600 different butterfly species, 35% of all the butterflies you can find in the Iberian peninsule.

Mar de Ontígola (Aranjuez) (10) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Papilio machaon II by remus3374, en Flickr

I will finish my Aranjuez trip with the Azuda aqueduct and the waterwheel, another agriculture building of the 18th century. 

azuda-de-la-montaa_8899574661_o by TOSCO DIAZ, en Flickr

Recuperación de la Azuda de La Montaña by PortaldelSur ES, en Flickr

La azuda de la montana (10) by Dominique Salé, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done, Buho :cheers:


----------



## buho

yansa said:


> Love the castle! kay:
> Is this what we in our language call "Pranger", buho?


As I see it's similar, but rollos were more a memorial that indicated the category of a village, only the "Villas" could have one, because it meant that the village could impart justice. 
But sometimes could be used to tie and punish criminals too :yes:


----------



## buho

*Gumiel de Izán* is a 500 inhabitants village in south of Burgos province.










Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It is a nice and well preserved medieval village, with many popular houses.

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But the jewel of the village is the church.

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> As I see it's similar, but rollos were more a memorial that indicated the category of a village, only the "Villas" could have one, because it meant that the village could impart justice.
> But sometimes could be used to tie and punish criminals too :yes:


Ah, I see it's a little bit different. Our Prangers had the main purpose to show
a criminal (or what they called so - many of them were not guilty) to the public.
There happened public humiliation by spitting at the person at the Pranger,
by insulting and laughing about him/her.
Even our language today has a relic of that times: When someone is accused
of something, we say "anprangern". "Jemanden an den Pranger stellen" still
means to humiliate him/her in public - today this often happens per Internet.
We can learn much about human nature by learning about those Prangers
and all the torture chambers that were used to do all these evil and sadistic 
things mankind is able to do...


*
Gumiel de Izan: Pure Castilian loveliness! kay:
The place with the church is overwhelming!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## buho

yansa said:


> Even our language today has a relic of that times: When someone is accused
> of something, we say "anprangern". "Jemanden an den Pranger stellen" still
> means to humiliate him/her in public - today this often happens per Internet.


Yes, nowadays the Internet is a huge pranger :lol:


----------



## buho

The church inside is gothic, but the baroque facade is really special.

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de la Asunción de la Virgen María (Gumiel de Izán, Burgos) by Juan Alcor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Gumiel de Izán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In this region there are many sanctuaries and places of devotion. 15 kms away it is San Pedro Regalado sanctuary. 

Santuario de San Pedro Regalado by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santuario de San Pedro Regalado by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

See you soon...


----------



## yansa

Such pittoresque places! :applause:


----------



## buho

Then I visited *Roa*, also known as Roa de Duero. 2,200 inhabitants, this was the death place of two main characters of Spain's history: cardinal Cisneros and el Empecinado.










Roa is the headquarter of the regulatory council the Denomination of Origin of Ribera del Duero wines, one of the main producers of wine in Spain. 

Roa de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Roa by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

42 Roa. Consejo Regulador D.O. Ribera del Duero Barozzi-Veiga 37243 by Javier, en Flickr

34 Roa. Consejo Regulador D.O. Ribera del Duero Barozzi-Veiga 37257 by Javier, en Flickr

Ruins of the medieval wall.

Roa de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And Roa archeologic area, the old preroman village of Rauda in the time of the vacceos culture.

Roa de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr 

Casa del Neolítico by Eva Pérez, en Flickr

Pic from turismoburgos.org










Roa de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The village is nothing special in fact...

Roa by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Roa by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pic of the church, and thank you for the comments, buho! kay:
I'm always thankful for getting to know some background.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Very nice pictures indeed.


----------



## buho

Then I visited *Aranda de Duero*, a small industrial city with 32,000 inhabitants. It is one of the most dynamic cities of the old Castilla, in a very good enplacement, 160 kms away from Madrid, in the highway from Madrid to the north. Here is the biggest Michelin factory in Europe, one of the main milk companies of Spain (Leche Pascual), wine cellars... 










Not a specially beautiful or old city, but deserves a walk.

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Duero river.

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza mayor.

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But in Aranda we can see one of the most beautiful church facades in Spain, built in 1500, very related to Salamanca and Valladolid churchs. One of the best examples of that ages, made by architects whose fathers came from north Europe. Their fathers were from Germany, Belgium or north France, but they were born in Castilla and mixed styles.

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Magnificent facade!


----------



## yansa

The facade of the church is unique - a miracle! :applause:
Looking at the details: I asked myself which plant leaves could have been
the example for these "rolled" ornaments?
My assumptions are:
1. *Acanthus*
2. Cynara cardunculus
3. Papaver somniferum


Like at some Breughel paintings you could sit for hours in front of this facade
and always would detect some new details. 



buho said:


> Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

I searched but I didn't find what kind of plant is... :? Thank you for commenting!

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The original wood doors are also a work of art.

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

iglesiaSantaMaria-10 by Diego Santamaria, en Flickr

Pic by Zarateman.










Pic by David Adam Kess.










Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The remaining part of the old justice "rollo", and the Berdugo palace. 

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The romanesque tower of the church.

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> I searched but I didn't find what kind of plant is... :? Thank you for commenting!


I would say it's Acanthus.  It was used in Greek, Romanesque, Celtic and Byzantine art.
It's symbol is immortality.
Acanthus was used as a decorative element up to 1875 (even in this rolled shape
we see at your pic!) -
here a wallpaper by William Morris from this year:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acanthus_(ornament)#/media/File:Morris_Acanthus_Wallpaper_1875.jpg


Wonderful update, many favourites, buho! :applause:
Here are only two of them:





buho said:


> Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr





buho said:


> Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thank you my friend!

This one is a fortified church of the 14th century.

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aranda de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

As I told you, there are many sanctuaries in the middle of nowhere, like Santa María de la Vid, 20 kms away from Aranda (Vid = grapevine), from the 12th to the 17th century.

Monasterio de la Vid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de la Vid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de la Vid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de la Vid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de la Vid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

La ciudad de Dios by Jesús, en Flickr

Santa María de la Vid (Burgos) by Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr

Santa María de la Vid (Burgos) by Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr

Monasterio de Santa María (La Vid, Burgos) by Juan Alcor, en Flickr


----------



## Nolke

yansa said:


> Ah, I see it's a little bit different. Our Prangers had the main purpose to show
> a criminal (or what they called so - many of them were not guilty) to the public.
> There happened public humiliation by spitting at the person at the Pranger,
> by insulting and laughing about him/her.
> Even our language today has a relic of that times: When someone is accused
> of something, we say "anprangern". "Jemanden an den Pranger stellen" still
> means to humiliate him/her in public - today this often happens per Internet.
> We can learn much about human nature by learning about those Prangers
> and all the torture chambers that were used to do all these evil and sadistic
> things mankind is able to do...


The Spanish equivalent of that wouldn't be the rollo but the _picota_. Considering that buho has covered all of Castile I guess he might have shown some previously in this thread.


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more updates, buho 


...btw, Silvia i haved checked again your photo in your thread, and it is indeed a moorish style :yes:


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more updates, buho
> 
> 
> ...btw, Silvia i haved checked again your photo in your thread, and it is indeed a moorish style :yes:


Thank you very much for helping, Christos!


----------



## buho

Thank you! I answered in your thread :yes:

I got back in León province and stopped in *Grajal de Campos*, 200 inhabitants village.










The entry of the village is through this hermitage that was part of the medieval wall too. 

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Until nowadays, some houses are still built with adobe: a mix of mud and straw that gets hard with the sun heat. 

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A convent out of the walls.

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr 

Let's get into the village.

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A roman relief.

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And her is Plaza Mayor, with San Miguel church, the town hall and over all the counts of Grajal palace, a big 16th century renaissance palace. 

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palace gallery, so the counts could see the plaza events, like bullfighting, the market, religious events... 

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The church is connected with the palace.

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

An alley between both buildings.

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main facade of the palace and the church.

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Hernando de la Vega was the count that built the palace, and he was one of the main confindence persons of the emperor Carlos V. 

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It was built in 1517-1523. Inside you can see a fine italian influence, but it is almost ruined... 

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The door of the gallery to the plaza Mayor.

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

A wonderful walk, buho! kay:
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## buho

Thank you for commenting! 

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The basement is nowadays a room for pilgrims that are making the Santiago's way.

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The rooms are almost destroyed... But you still can see some details like the tiles.

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

If not restaured, the roofs will fall soon. This used to be the bedroom of the counts, with the bed in the left cubicle to preserve the heat with a curtain. 

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There's also a window open directly to the church, so they could hear and see the mass from the room. 

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

^^ I hope they will restaurate these historic rooms soon!


----------



## buho

I hope it too, but... 

The original floor.

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Private oratory. 

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Inside San Miguel church. Pic from zetaestaticos.com










Just a few metres away there is also a castle built in the same ages of the palace, finished in 1521. 

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

I often check you thread Buho ( is your name Santiago and can I call you that?) because of its ancient-ness, 
beautiful old Spanish architecture and the art that are around and inside the churches.
I feel bad sometimes because I see some of them are seemingly abandoned but anywaysquite interest to me, 
maybe because, according to one of my elder cousins, my fraternal great grandfather came from Spain 
and it might be one of these villages that you're showing us.
Thanks, sir for your non stop uploading of these beautiful photos.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful shots of the castle, buho, especially the last one! :applause:
After reading Robert's posting: May I also call you Santiago, buho?


----------



## buho

Yep, Santiago is my name, but I prefer Santi 
So many thanks for your comments, that makes me continue the thread.

Capricorn, do you know the surnames of your ancestor?

I think this map explains many things... And it doesn't show the age of the people that already live in these areas. In 20 years most of that villages will be just abbandoned. Southern sparsely populated areas.


----------



## buho

The church tower, that has 5 corners but need one more to have 4. 

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A romanesque brick door.

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Grajal de Campos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Just 3 kms away I visited *San Pedro de las Dueñas*monastery, with a 13th century church. 

San Pedro de las Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Pedro de las Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The apses.

San Pedro de las Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Pedro de las Dueñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Pedro de las Dueñas by Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr

San Pedro de las Dueñas by Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr

San Pedro de las Dueñas (León) by Chuchi El Pasiego, en Flickr

In the National Archeology Museum of Madrid there is a romanesque arch from this monastery.

Arco de San Pedro de las Dueñas (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arco de San Pedro de las Dueñas (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arco de San Pedro de las Dueñas (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, buho


----------



## yansa

So I will call you Santi from now on. 
Excellent update with great pics, phantastic details at the columns! :applause:
By the way: Our ORF brought a report about the depopulation of many
rural areas in Spain, titled "Spanish ghost villages for sale":


https://orf.at/stories/3116984/


----------



## karlvan

beautiful photo collection, the villages and towns themselves are the real wonders -they're amazing.


----------



## buho

yansa said:


> So I will call you Santi from now on.
> Excellent update with great pics, phantastic details at the columns! :applause:
> By the way: Our ORF brought a report about the depopulation of many
> rural areas in Spain, titled "Spanish ghost villages for sale":
> 
> 
> https://orf.at/stories/3116984/


In a near future you could buy a village here, Silvia 

Thank you all!

*Sahagún* is the unofficialcapital "city" of Tierra de Campos, 2,400 inhabitants. It is in the Santiago's way, and has been relevant since the middle ages. I loved some of the monuments I saw, but it's not a beautiful village.










As a entry to the village, there is this baroque arch of San Benito monastery. It was one of the most important monasteries since the 11th century as the head of Cluny order in Spain. In fact a so relevant king as Alfonso VI (conqueror of Toledo) was buried here. 

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But that big monastery was almost completely ruined in the 19th century, so nowadays there's only the arch, a small part of the church and one tower.

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the National Archeology Museum in Madrid it is preserved the 12th century tombstone of Alfonso Ansúrez, son of the Valladolid founder.










Behind the monastery there is a beautiful church, San Tirso de Sahagún, a nice 12th century romanesque church built with brick.

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, buho


----------



## buho

Thank you!

Inside San Tirso church.

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The village streets are quiet modern, with no really interesting buildings... 

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another church very similar to San Tirso is San Lorenzo, also made in brick. It was built in the 14th century. 

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I didn't see the Peregrina sanctuary. It was a 13th century monastery, and it is ruined since the 19th century. It preserves the church and the cloister. 

sahagun by IOAN LUIS, en Flickr

Camino de Santiago by J.A.G. Gallego, en Flickr

This wall is real mudéjar. Pic by Ziegler175, in Wikipedia.










And this funerary chapel of Diego Gómez de Sandoval. Pics from cvc.cervantes.es


----------



## buho

Now we are visiting one of the most unpopulated regions in Europe, the north mountains of Guadalajara, Ayllón mountains. It is a tough, mountainous, cold and wild region, with some black villages built with slate. I visited first *Valverde de los Arroyos*,the most populated of the region... with 80 inhabitants.










1250 metres high, with the Ocejón mount at the back, 2049 metres high and covered by snow. 

Valverde de los Arroyos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's not easy to see, but at the back of the village you can see Despeñalagua waterfall, more than 80 metres high.

Valverde de los Arroyos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valverde de los Arroyos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valverde de los Arroyos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valverde de los Arroyos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This is a clear example of a black village.

Valverde de los Arroyos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valverde de los Arroyos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valverde de los Arroyos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valverde de los Arroyos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valverde de los Arroyos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, buho


----------



## buho

I personally prefer *Campillo de Ranas* (literally means "Small field of frogs"), with less than 50 inhabitants, but nowadays there are more than 80 gay weddings every year, it is a gay tourist village :lol: 
In 2008 it was filmed a tv spot about ADSL.






Ocejón mountain.

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

"Small field of frogs" - what a sympathically name! 
A pitturesque place, and I love this tree (and mountain) kay:



buho said:


> Campillo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

This one really encapsulates the sadness of the deserted villages:


----------



## buho

^^ Absolutely  Thanks for commenting!

I also visited Campillejo.

Campillejo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillejo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Campillejo de Ranas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But any village in the area is beautiful, like Roblelacasa (means "house of oak") or El Espinar (means "thorns place").
El Espinar, pic by Luis Antonio Carrasco Gil, in Wikipedia.










Roblelacasa. Pic by Alejandro Vallejo Ortega, in Wikipedia.










And not only the villages, but the landscapes and trekking routes. I walked to arrive to a hidden waterfall in the middle of nowhere, the Aljibe waterfall (aljibe is a word from arab used in spanish that means cistern of water). 

Cascada del Aljibe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cascada del Aljibe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cascada del Aljibe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cascada del Aljibe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cascada del Aljibe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cascada del Aljibe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cascada del Aljibe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Let's go to La Rioja, famous for its wines. This is *Alfaro*, a 10,000 inhabitants village at east Rioja.










I was sincerely disappointed. There are some interesting streets, but most of the buildings were built in the 60-80's and there are not many interesting buildings. 

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza de España, with the town hall and San Miguel church.

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Typical baroque from La Rioja, with brick, galleries... 

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But yansa would love to visit Alfaro, because this church is the building with most storks in the world  There are more than 100 nests on the roof. But any storks when I visited Alfaro... 

Alfaro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro.La Rioja. by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr

Alfaro by Eduardo González Palomar, en Flickr

An old roman fountain. 

Ninfeo de Conjunto del Burgo by graccurris, en Flickr

Ninfeo - Vista general by Alberto, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Ah, yes - Rioja... have read the name before, on wine bottles... 
Of course I love the stork church! :applause:


----------



## buho

Thank you my friend!

*Calahorra* is a small 23.000 inhabitants city at east Rioja.










It was a very dark day, so the pics are awful... The first thing you see when you arrive is the cathedral, in the low part of the city, close to the river.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The baroque facade, 17th century.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The bishops palace.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Inside is a gothic 15th century structure, with baroque lateral chapels.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again and well done, buho  :cheers:


----------



## yansa

A very beautiful cathedral with rich decorated fence and great ceiling! kay:


----------



## buho

The cloister. Pic by José Luis Filpo Cabana, in Wikipedia.










A renaissance door of the cathedral. 

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Have you seen Charlton Heston movie "El Cid"? He fights as the champion of Castilla vs the champion of Navarra, and the winner decides the owner of Calahorra. 






Then I visited the old town.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Alfaro was a deception to me, and Calahorra too... I expected more from a middle size city with a cathedral. The people lives now in the modern part of the city, and the old town is really degraded.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Francisco church, in the high part of the city.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The narrow and decadent streets.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

I've seen the movie "El Cid" - long, long ago... 
Love the Renaissance door! kay:


----------



## buho

Thank you Silvia! 

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra from the high part of the town.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The cathedral.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This one is a roman arc. Calahorra was a relevant city in the roman ages, and there is a latin expression, "fames calagurritana" (calahorran hunger). The iberian people were loyal until death, so they were considered as great mercenaries. Sertorio was a rebel roman general very loved by the Iberian tribes, and although he was already dead, the people of Calahorra prefered to die to surrender. So they stayed inside Calahorra fightin the romans, they ate the corpses of the people, and they even salted the corpses so they could resist longer.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Many of the people who actually live in the old town are moorish, people from North Africa who work in the local agriculture. This pic could perfectly be a seen in Morocco, but is Calahorra. 

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Very atmospheric pics, Santi kay:, and horrible historical details!


----------



## buho

yansa said:


> Very atmospheric pics, Santi kay:, and horrible historical details!


Really terrible in fact!

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The modern part of te city.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And back to the catedral.

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Very interesting impressions, and this is my favourite :applause:



buho said:


> Calahorra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thank you! 

*Arnedo* is another small city in La Rioja, 15,000 inhabitants, with an important footwear industry. 










The castle on the top.

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

As a village that has been developed and has industry, it is not a time travel into the middle ages as most of Castilla is, but has some interesting corners.

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa Eulalia chuch.

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santos Cosme y Damián, the most relevant church in Arnedo. 

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic by José Mª Pérez Iglesias in arte.arnedo.com










Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Many lovely corners! kay: One of my favourites:



buho said:


> Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thanks Sivia!

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santo Tomás church.

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I didn't go there, but out of the village there is a monastery close to Cidacos river. Pic by P. Arpón, in Wikipedia.










And I didn't climb to the castle, but looks really interesting, with many caves made in the rock in the 7th century.

LUZ DE ATARDECER by Pedro, en Flickr

Cueva de la Herradura by jesus maria Leon, en Flickr

Cueva de la Herradura by jesus maria Leon, en Flickr

The Cien Pilares cave (The 100 pillars cave).

CerroSanMiguel_Herradura_CienPilares_0032 by jesus maria Leon, en Flickr

CerroSanMiguel_Herradura_CienPilares_0027 by jesus maria Leon, en Flickr

CerroSanMiguel_Herradura_CienPilares_0021 by jesus maria Leon, en Flickr

CerroSanMiguel_Herradura_CienPilares_0039 by jesus maria Leon, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Just 5 kms away from Arnedo, you can visit *Quel*, with a 15th century castle on the top.

Quel by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Quel by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arnedo from Quel.

Arnedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The village of Quel.

Quel by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Quel by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And 5 kms away from Quel, it is *Autol*. There is also a castle, and some strange geological formations.

Autol by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Autol by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Autol by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Autol by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Autol by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

These are known as "el Picuezo" y "la Picueza", made by centuries of wind and rain, and the taller one is 42 metres tall. 

Autol by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Autol by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Autol by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

The last two updates are phantastic - love the astonishing geological
formations! :applause:


----------



## buho

Thanks a lot! I think you all will like the next place :yes:

One of the most famous trips in Castilla is the Río Lobos canyon (Río Lobos = Wolves river) in Soria province. I started in *Ucero*, a 50 inhabitants village.










First I visited the castle, built in the 12th century.

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

There is the canyon.

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The castle belonged to the bishops of Burgo de Osma, and was a summer rest palace, and also a jail for priests, monks...

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The ruins of a close hermitage.

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ucero village.

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

But the best view of the castle is in the way to the canyon, so you can have the same view the vultures have...

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Beautiful places! Spain is really amazing! :applause:


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> Thanks a lot! I think you all will like the next place :yes:


Indeed! kay: Here every pic is a favourite to me, the ruins, the small
flowers growing out of the old walls... Also love the name "Rio Lobos",
Wolves River, which exalts the imagination.
A wonderful shot:



buho said:


> But the best view of the castle is in the way to the canyon, so you can have the same view the vultures have...
> 
> Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thank you a lot! 

The canyon at the other side.

Cañón del río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

We parked and then started the 10 kms route.

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Close to the parking you can see the San Bartolomé de Ucero hermitage. The combination of nature and medieval architecture makes it a special place. You can feel the energy flowing, it is telluric. There are also many legends, as it is a templar knights hermitage.

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

At left there is a natural "window".

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And behind the hermitage, crossing the river there is a big cave.

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, once again :cheers:


----------



## buho

Thank you! 

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And the last part of the trip we had company.

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Onkel Beto

In my humble opinion,the towns and villages of the Ebro valley, all the way through from Haro (where the valley definitely leaves behind the green northern mountain landscape) to the delta in southern Tarragona, range among the ugliest in Spain. In general, they look very poor and are badly kept. I´ve never truly understood why this is so. If you take a look at the economic stats of these regions (La Rioja, Navarre, Aragón and Catalonia) you´ll see that they range among the richest and most developed regions of Spain. The general living standard ranges from high to very high. There is lots of industry, a highly developed infrastructure and a thriving, very efficient modern agriculture. If you could take a look at many of its inhabitants´ bank accounts you would be astonished, I can assure you. So, why on earth does this not reflect more on the towns and villages? Why do so many of them look so run-down and ugly? ? It´s a real pitty!


----------



## christos-greece

As always amazing, very nice updates; well done, buho  :cheers:


----------



## Nolke

For some reason (income levels might be among them), towns in that region, no matter how small, have developed modern (urban-looking) expansions that attracted most of the well-off population. That seems to have turned the historic districts into low-income ones, just like happened in some major cities until recently. It's interesting to see that process in 10k inhabitants towns, though.

In other regions (my own, for example) locals just remodel and take care of the old towns, in which they still live and which still host most of local central functions, and they certainly look as gorgeous as they can.


----------



## buho

I agree with Nolke, are all middle size cities that have developed more and have industry.

At west Burgos, close to Palencia province, you can see *Villahoz* (means village of sickle). 300 inhabitants.










In fact I wasn't going to stop here, but I saw the justice rollo from the car and I had to stop.

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Typical castilian village that grew up in the 15th and 16th century thanks to the famous spanish sheep wool and cereal fields.

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The justice rollo.

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A gate of the old medieval wall.

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Another gate.

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Villahoz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful, Santi. I especially enjoyed 1488, 1489 and 1491 - lovely sceneries with water, rocks, caves, trees and sheep! :applause:


----------



## buho

Thank you my friend! 

I stopped in Villahoz when I was going to *Mahamud*, 5 kms away. Just 100 inhabitants and a beautiful arabic name.










A small gate of the medieval wall.

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Beautiful and special justice rollo and church.

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Two perfect pics, Santi. :applause:
A wonderful church place!



buho said:


> Beautiful and special justice rollo and church.
> 
> Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Thank you! 

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The old medieval door.

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

El retablo de la Iglesia de San Miguel en Mahamud by Emilio Rodríguez Roselló, en Flickr

Francisco Jiménez arrived to Mahamud in 1507, and he left the village being Cardinal Cisneros, one of the mos relevant persons in spanish history. He was going to be named cardinal in the next village, Santa María del Campo, but it couldn't be because at the same time the village was occupied by the mad queen Juana (Juana la Loca) and the funeral procession of her husband, Felipe el Hermoso (Felipe the Handsome). Felipe died in the city of Burgos and Juana took the body walking by the castilian moorlands for months. 

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mahamud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

There are three villages in north Burgos that are the commonwealth "Roots of Castilla". First of them is *Poza de la Sal*, 300 inhabitants, 3,000 150 years ago. Poza de la Sal means "salt pit".










A few kms away, Nuestra Señora del Valle church is the only preserved part of the old Rodilla monastery, built in 1170. 

Ermita de Nuestra Señora del Valle by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de Nuestra Señora del Valle by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de Nuestra Señora del Valle by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ermita de Nuestra Señora del Valle by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal.

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente was born here, one of the most famous persons in Spain in the 70s, naturalist and broadcaster. 

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The salt mines are the most important in northern Spain. This is an old fountain, bridge, aqueduct, laundry...

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The 18th century administration building of the salt mines.

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The medieval wall is almost complete, but hidden in the houses.

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Spain once again


----------



## buho

Thank you!


Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr44

The ruins of the castle on the top, and the ruins of a palace.

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The castle ruins.

130-3006_IMG by oscar.arquitectura, en Flickr

A recreation of how the castle was. Pic from ZáLeZ










Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

The church.

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

From out of the wall, there is the "Conjuradero" gate, the conjuring gate, as the priests in the middle and more modern ages tried to conjure the clouds and rains that menaced the harvests and the salt mines.

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Totu

Hermosa e histórica España!


----------



## buho

Muchas gracias!

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Poza de la Sal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Next stop: Oña.


----------



## buho

15 km far from Poza de la Sal you can visit *Oña*, 800 inhabitants, tied since 1,000 years ago to an important abbey. 










Oca river (oca means goose) and Obarenes mountains.

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The huge and millenary monastery, founded in 1011 by Sancho García, count of Castilla. Most of the building was added in 15th, 16th and 17th centuries. It already was one of the most important monasteries in Castilla, with 170 villages depending from it. 

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Foto de monasteriodeoña.com










Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The renaissance facade. 

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And here, a monk named fray Pedro Ponce de León in the 16th century was the first teacher of deaf, pioneer of sign language. He developed a manual alphabet which would allow a student who mastered it to spell out (letter by letter) any word. This alphabet was based, in whole or in part, on the simple hand gestures used by monks living in silence. Pic by isabeltrenado.com


----------



## buho

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Some 13th century wall paintings. Pic from monasteriodeoña.com



















The main chapel was refurbished in the 18th century. Pics from monasteriodeoña.com




















The late gothic choir.










The royal tombs are really special because are made in wood instead of stone, very unusual in Spain. And the walls are covered by flemish paintings and a mudéjar wood roof.


----------



## buho

The romanesque chapter house.

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The cloister is a 15th century late gothic example, made by Simón de Colonia (Simon of _Köln)._

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A romanesque ironwork.

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And a renaissance tombstone.

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The main square.

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Oña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------

